#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  ePMP - O Guia Definitivo

## Zucchi

*ATUALIZADO EM: 29/01/2017

Prezados:*

Nas ultimas duas semanas, dezenas de pessoas me procuraram para falarmos sobre o ePMP. Notei que fora o descontentamento com as soluções comumente utilizadas hoje, existe também grande interesse e duvidas a respeito do equipamento, marca, modelos e etc.

Sendo assim, como o volume vem se tornando muito grande, decidi criar um guia com as perguntas e respostas mais frequentes em relação a linha *ePMP* da *Cambium Networks*. Por mais que eu tente me focar e ser o mais objetivo possível, o post vai ser longo  :Big Grin: !

Vamos lá:

*Quem é a Cambium Networks?*

- A Cambium Networks é a junção das empresas Orthogon System com a famosa divisão Canopy da Motorola. Os Canopy foram e são até hoje sinônimo de qualidade e estabilidade. Meu primeiro contato com o Canopy foi em 2005/2006. O rádio funciona até hoje no mesmo local inclusive. 

*O que é o ePMP?*

- O ePMP é uma linha de rádios econômicos de protocolo proprietário dotado de sincronização por GPS (o que tornou o Canopy absoluto sucesso) e pode ser utilizado para aplicações de ponto-a-ponto (PTP) e ponto-multiponto (PMP) com diversas vantagens em relação ao mercado 802.11 (entenda-se por 802.11 > UBNT, MK, Intelbras, TP-Link, etc...).

*Qual é o MTBF da linha ePMP?

*O MTBF da linha ePMP é superior a 30 anos.
*
Quais são os equipamentos que formam a "família ePMP"?*

A família ePMP é formado pelos seguintes modelos: 

---------------------------------------------

*ePMP Force 180 -* com antena de 16dbi e porta gigabit ethernet, atendendo a pedidos é a nova geração de CPE/SM da linha ePMP. A diferença é o maior ganho de antena e a porta gigabit.

Ele funciona de forma SINCRONIZADA quando instalado com um ePMP com GPS/Sync. (ver abaixo)

Pode ser usado para PTP's de curta e media distancia de forma NÃO SINCRONIZADA.


----------------------------------------------------------

*ePMP 1000 Conectorizado FAST ETHERNET (/100) -* Rádio Conectorizado para ser utilizado com antena externa atuando como CPE de longa distância (até 20km) ou como PTP.

*ePMP 1000 Conectorizado GIGABIT ETHERNET (/1000).* Rádio Conectorizado para ser utilizado com antena externa FORCE110 (da própria Cambium) ou preferencialmente uma antena de primeira linha BLINDADA. Vendido como ePMP Sync GPS Lite vem limitado a 10 associações de CPE por setor quando usado no modo PONTO MULTIPONTO. Pode ser atualizado via licença de software (chave) para 120 associações de clientes por setor.



A partir da versão de firmware 2.4.1 implementada em abril de 2015 a Cambium lançou o modo ePTP para ser utilizado exclusivamente para aplicações ponto-a-ponto de até 24km com alto desempenho. 

O modo ePTP torna a latência bem menor - entre 2 a 3ms do que quando utilizado no modo sincronizado - TDD.

--------------------------------

*ePMP 1000 Conectorizado com GPS/Sync - Porta GIGABIT Ethernet -* Radio Conectorizado com sincronização e saída de antena GPS para aplicações PONTO MULTIPONTO. Permite o máximo de 120 CPE (sim, cento e vinte clientes) por setor. Capacidade superior a 200mbps, solução sincronizada ou seja, ciclos de download e upload fixos, latência entre 15-25ms dependendo da configuração e do tamanho de sua célula. Pode-se oferecer planos superiores 10/15/20mbps sem dores de cabeça.

Sincronismo e eficiença espectral. Uma celula com 2 canais, uma cidade toda com 4 canais.

.


*Resumo:* Basicamente são 2 modelos de rádios conectorizados que causam confusão sendo:

 1 modelo Fast Ethernet

1 modelo Gigabit Ethernet que pode vir na versão LITE ou na versão FULL. A diferença entre elas é que na versão LITE se você resolver usar este rádio no futuro para ponto-multiponto ele permite apenas a associação de 10 CPE's. Já na versão FULL é permitido a associação de até 120 CPE's (limite máximo). 

É possível realizar upgrade da versão LITE para a versão FULL. 

--------------------------

*ePMP 2000 - NOVO AP -* Rádio Conectorizado de porta Gigabit Ethernet com filtro dinâmico de interferência com o foco para ponto multiponto em cenários com MUITA inteferencia. Suporta modulo beamforming (adquirido separadamente - ver link abaixo sobre modulo beamforming. (NÃO É UMA SUBSTITUIÇÃO DE MODELO).




*Antena Setorial ePMP (linha 1000 e linha 2000) 

* 

Nova antena setorial da familia ePMP com 90º, 18dbi de ganho, 35db de relação frente/costa é compativel com a linha 1000 e 2000. Não existe mais a necessidade de adquirir um suporte separadamente para a fixação do rádio ao mastro pois os equipamentos se acoplam a antena perfeitamente. 



*Antena BeamForming para ePMP 2000

* 

O modulo beamforming compativel apenas com o ePMP 2000 atua unica e exclusivamente no uplink. Veja o exemplo em video a partir de 28 minutos:






*Exemplo de um setor completo com Antena Setorial + BeamForming + ePMP 2000:*

 
----------------------------------

*Antenas Force 110 e Force 110PTP* - São KITS/Enlaces completos para utilização em aplicações PONTO A PONTO ou seja, 2 Rádios Conectorizados - na force 110 com porta fast ethernet - e dois rádios GIGABIT ETHERNET na Force110 PTP. Ambos acompanham 2 antenas de 25dbi Cambium Networks. Indicado para até 24km para PTP de alto desempenho. 

 

------------------------------------------------
*
Posso utilizar minha antenas atuais para PTP ou as BaseStation da Ubiquiti?*

Sim, pode. O ePMP é totalmente compatível com antenas ALGCOM, UBNT, etc. São os mesmos conectores, porém, deve-se observar que os diagramas de irradiação das antenas da Cambium e a relação frente e costa da Antena é a melhor disponivel no mercado.
*
OBS: Utilizar a linha ePMP 2000 apenas com antenas da Cambium.*

*Posso utilizar meus Patch Panel FAG, VOLT, etc?*

Sim, pode na linha 1000. Na linha 2000 não! O ePMP 1000 trabalha com até 30V. Pode continuar utilizando seu Patch Panel VOLT, FAG, ToughSwitch, Edgemax ou qualquer outro Switch POE sem problemas.

Já o ePMP 2000 trabalha de 48 a 56v.

*E o problema de porta LAN queimada, travamentos inexplicáveis, perda de potencia e etc?* 

O ePMP possui protetor de surto integrado ou seja, não queima porta LAN como outros equipamentos. Evidentemente que se um raio cair em cima dele não terá como, porém, não existe a queima de porta LAN por "estática". Também não foi relatado até o presente momento nenhum caso de perda de potencia ou travamentos inexplicáveis. É um equipamento extremamente robusto e durável. 

*Posso utilizar o ePMP junto com UBNT, MK, Intelbras...?

*É aquele famoso ditado: "Poder pode, só não deve". (minha opinião pessoal ok?)

Ele é totalmente compatível quando configurado no modo Wifi. Você pode ativar o modo Wifi no ePMP desde que, desligue os protocolos proprietários de cada fabricante como NV2, Airmax, etc. Ele vai funcionar sem problemas algum. Este modo é utilizado para que você possa migrar a sua rede aos poucos. 

Sempre recomendo que NINGUÉM faça "misturança" de marcas na rede desde que não seja obviamente uma migração. 

*Como o ePMP lida com interferência? 

*O ePMP possui o eFortify que é basicamente combina:

*Eficiencia de protocolo MAC* - ePMP NÃO utiliza CCA todas as transmissões e retransmissões são agendas. Desta forma o desempenho de um setor NÃO é afetado.

*AirFairness -* O sistema é Ponto Multiponto mas trata cada CPE/Assinante de maneira INDIVIDUAL, logo, cada assinante trabalha sempre em sua modulação MÁXIMA. Um cliente que estiver mais distante, mal instalado, com alta interferencia ou com baixa modulação NÃO ira degradar o setor todo. 

Teste realizado entre o ePMP e os equipamentos da Ubiquiti. As condições foram as seguintes: 

Foi selecionado um canal com a mais alta interferência possível
Ambos os equipamentos foram colocados na MESMA TORRE e ALTURA.
Ambos os equipamentos operaram na MESMA frequência e com o mesmo tamanho de canal. Quando o UBNT estava ligado o ePMP estava desligado e vice-versa
Foram testados 10 equipamentos Ubiquiti e 10 EPMP em locais diferentes em uma mesma rede/setor.

Resultado do desempenho no mais caótico cenário possível em comparação com UBNT.



*Preciso fazer o calculo de um PTT. Como posso faze-lo e que ferramenta devo usar?*

Recomendo SEMPRE o Link Planner. Em um primeiro momento você pode estranhar o uso dele mas na realidade é bem simples e rápido. Após assistir o video abaixo você fará os seus calculos em 5 minutos ou menos.

Segue video explicativo: 




*Você citou a entrega de altas bandas e de até 120 clientes por setor. Isso é em todos os casos ? Quais são as condições?*

O ePMP permite sim que você coloque até 120 clientes por setor, porém, quanto maior a BANDA que você deseja entregar aos seus clientes menor tem de ser a sua celula. Por exemplo, para banda acima dos 25/30mbps sua celula de atendimento tem que ter no MÁXIMO 2.5/3km o que é uma distância bem razoavel. Você pode simular a distância vs quantidade de clientes e banda utilizando uma ferramenta da Cambium chamada Capacity Planner para o calculo de redes Multiponto tanto da linha ePMP com da linha PMP450.

Segue video explicativo:




*O ePMP é homologado?*

Sim, toda a linha da Cambium Networks é devidamente homologada junto a Anatel DIRETAMENTE pela própria Cambium. Não existe aquela "papagaida" de ter de comprar com o distribuidor X ou com o Y.

*Existe algum tutorial de configuração para o ePMP?*

Sim, agora existe! Segue abaixo!

*Configuração Básica para Acess Point*

Vídeo

para configuração de Ponto-Multiponto
*
Configuração para atualização de Firmware
*


*
Diferenciais da Cambium Networks:*







*O ePMP é um rádio WIFI?*

Não. O ePMP é um rádio com protocolo e desenhos proprietários para uso outdoor. Ele possui um modo de compatibilidade WIFI - 802.11 que pode ser ativado para ser trabalhado enquanto você migra sua rede.

O ePMP trabalha com TDD e não com Wifi.

*É verdade que o ePMP usa o mesmo chipset dos rádios Ubiquiti? O que muda então?*

Sim, é verdade. Além de todas as características que citei acima, percebe-se que o rádio é muito mais robusto tanto internamente quanto externamente. Ele é construído com melhores materiais e possui melhor dissipação de calor. Seu software é muito mais otimizado/bem escrito.

*A linha ePMP é muito cara. Realmente compensa ?

Primeiramente, abra a sua mente e leia com calma.

*Essa será a mais longa explicação sem sombras de duvida e para isso precisamos saber de onde o mercado veio, onde estamos e para onde ele vai...

Muitos anos atrás quando surgiram as primeiras conexões ADSL, por uma limitação do alcance do ADSL principalmente em cabos de telecomunicações antigos aqui no Brasil e em países subdesenvolvidos, originou-se uma febre de diversos usuários - que geralmente moravam no centros das cidades - compartilhando as suas redes e que mais tarde tornaram-se provedores. Como isso era feito?

Plugava-se uma antena externa em determinados acess points "home", colocava-se aquela plaquinha PCI Wireless no outro computador, se fazia um PIGTAIL e mandava ver. Todos nós sabemos a dor de cabeça que isso dava e os constantes problemas.

Surgiu então a Ubiquiti com uma antena POE de baixo custo e com uma interface de software amigável. As instalações se tornaram rápidas e limpas e a UBNT foi seguida por outras: Mikrotik, TP-Link, Ligowave, etc. Realmente foi uma revolução. 

Acontece que, de lá para cá tudo continuou igual. Pegou-se um protocolo desenhado para uso INTERNO - 802.11 - e utilizou-se para uso EXTERNO aumentando seu ganho. Com ele vieram todos os problema de desempenho que todos aqui sabemos de cor e salteado e que não se faz necessário repeti-los. Uma busca rápida ou uma olhada na pagina inicial do fórum e veremos uma enxurrada de problemas, descontentamentos, problemas bizarros e páginas e páginas de tentativas sem solução. Soma-se a isso um hardware problemático e mal otimizado e temos as constantes perdas de potência, travamentos, baixa vida útil....etc etc etc.

O mercado evoluiu.... a concorrência chegou, o desejo e a necessidade de banda de todos os usuários vem crescendo... e os equipamentos que todos se acostumaram a usar não atende mais. O numero de usuários por setor também subiu pois todos ou querem ou precisam de acesso a internet. 

Mas os equipamentos não acompanharam.

Entenda-se por equipamentos que não acompanharam os populares citados acima 802.11. O mercado tem N diversas soluções muito boas, mas proibitivas para nós Brasileiros por 2 motivos:

Os valores são em dólar e nossa moeda vem desvalorizando cada vez mais e o custo Brasil (impostos) é altíssimo. Também não existe NENHUMA politica de incentivo ao setor.

Sendo assim a linha ePMP da Cambium é sem duvida alguma a melhor relação custo vs beneficio em nosso mercado. Sintam-se a vontade para pesquisar outros equipamentos de classe PROFISSIONAL como Cambium tais como: Alvarion, RedLine, Radwin, AirSpan, etc.

Deixo aqui uma imagem para uma reflexão: 



Como você quer prestar o seu serviço e ser conhecido na sua cidade? Como o que cai toda hora? Como o que cai quando chove? Como o que o técnico não sai da residencia do cliente ou como o serviço que foi instalado e que "não dá problema nenhum?"

Tudo isso tem um valor e sinceramente não é um absurdo. 2 equipamentos queimados sem explicação ou por perda de potencia pagou 1 ePMP... e tem muito dono de provedor que troca muito mais do que 2 equipamentos por ano em determinado cliente. Sem contar a possibilidade de mais clientes em um setor e de mais banda entregue. 

ePMP se paga no médio prazo. É um investimento. É o preço da paz. Você realmente não vai ver a cor do dinheiro no primeiro ou no segundo mês, mas NENHUMA REDE DE TELECOM se paga em pouco tempo. Pensem como empresários, pensem em qualidade. Quem foi que disse que o custo tem que ser baixo em toda a cadeia? Que o CPE tem que custar 180 reais? Que vocês tem de ficar preso sempre na solução mais barata e menos confiável do mercado? PROFISSIONALIZEM-SE pois o retorno é CERTO.

Sempre faço uma brincadeira: Você toma a cerveja mais barata? Não né? Por que é ruim, dá dor de cabeça e você passa mal. 

É o mesmo problema de continuar com o que se usa hoje. Você passa mal, dá dor de cabeça, prejuízo e má fama.  :Big Grin: 

*OBS:* Cambium Networks é na http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/epmp

----------


## FMANDU

Valeu pela contribuição, fico no aguardo de mais....

----------


## Maclaud

A tempos me interessei por este produto, vou esperar mais seus relatos para decidir a comprar de alguns aqui para testes

obg pelo post...

----------


## Zucchi

> Valeu pela contribuição, fico no aguardo de mais....


Opa, imagine. Você achou o post antes de eu te avisar sobre  :Big Grin: !




> A tempos me interessei por este produto, vou esperar mais seus relatos para decidir a comprar de alguns aqui para testes
> 
> obg pelo post...


Imagina  :Wink: !

Atualizado agora na versão final.




> Parabéns Zucchi, eu estou gostando demais desses rádios e quero investir neles para usar no meu provedor.


Não tem arrependimento. Terminei o texto agora, dá uma lida na parte nova

----------


## uesleycorrea

Congrats, @*Zucchi*! Em breve devo investir uma pratinha pra montar um POP e ver como se comporta.

----------


## Carlosaps

Um dia chego lá... heheheheh
Obrigado pelas informações.

----------


## juniaoblack

Valeu Zucchão, Falei pra vc na facul que entraria nessa área e vc duvidou, lembra? hahahahahaha

Vou testar esse cara no meu provedor, se você falou que é bom, confio!

Acho que é sempre válido testar tecnologias novas, e gosto da ideia de funcionamento desses equipamentos.
Como te disse, vou implantar esses caras e vamos postando os resultados pros companheiros de profissão poderem avaliar.

Abraços!

----------


## Zucchi

> Valeu Zucchão, Falei pra vc na facul que entraria nessa área e vc duvidou, lembra? hahahahahaha
> 
> Vou testar esse cara no meu provedor, se você falou que é bom, confio!
> 
> Acho que é sempre válido testar tecnologias novas, e gosto da ideia de funcionamento desses equipamentos.
> Como te disse, vou implantar esses caras e vamos postando os resultados pros companheiros de profissão poderem avaliar.
> 
> Abraços!


É um vicio terrivel  :Frown:  kkkkkkkkk

Abs!!

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Boa noite,

Zucchi, vc tem alguma case que possa ser citado aqui com telas do equipamento funcionando e dados de ambiente ?

----------


## Zucchi

> Boa noite,
> 
> Zucchi, vc tem alguma case que possa ser citado aqui com telas do equipamento funcionando e dados de ambiente ?


Olá Alex, Boa Noite!

Tenho sim, inclusive meu para ponto>multiponto. Amanha vou adicionar mais 1 cliente e atualizar o tópico.

https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...696#post748696

----------


## speedpc

Parabens camarada @*Zucchi* otima materia sobre os radios, eu comprei 4 radios ePMP ja tem uns dois meses um brother vai trazer dos USA pra mim nao estou com muita pressa ele chega no final de julho e vai trazer os radios pra mim, vou fazer meus testes e se der certinho vou finalmente abrir a primeira e tao sonhada celula para planos de 15, 25 e 35MB . Assim que chegar posto os resultados

----------


## Zucchi

> Parabens camarada @*Zucchi* otima materia sobre os radios, eu comprei 4 radios ePMP ja tem uns dois meses um brother vai trazer dos USA pra mim nao estou com muita pressa ele chega no final de julho e vai trazer os radios pra mim, vou fazer meus testes e se der certinho vou finalmente abrir a primeira e tao sonhada celula para planos de 15, 25 e 35MB . Assim que chegar posto os resultados


Show de bola, se precisar de ajuda na configuração me fala!

----------


## 1929

@*Zucchi* você está se tornando o Robin Wood dos fracos e indefesos... kkkk
Vontade de testar outras opções com certeza todos tem... mas nem sempre dá para se dar ao luxo de testar e depois encostar nos cantos... sim pois é isso que normalmente acontecia com outros lançamentos.

Desde que comecei dois lançamentos foram marcantes: Ubiquiti e Mikrotik , mas não demorou muito tempo para que eu formasse uma opinião a respeito. Eles eram só quebra-galho na questão wireless.... Mikrotik com certeza é um bom sistema mas deixa a desejar assim como o Ubiquiti na área de wireless. Dois motivos: por usar 802.11 e por não ter qualidade suficiente para aguentar o tranco...
é por isso que faz algum tempo que digo: Estamos brincando de provedor com uso de mikrotik e ubiquiti para transmitir sinal.
Respeito muito aqueles que tem relatos de sucesso. Mas a pergunta é: por quanto tempo? É realmente tranquilo, ou é bom se compararmos com outros radinhos 802.11?
Se para alguns tem sido considerado muito bom, esta não é a realidade da maioria, senão não veríamos todo dia tópicos sobre problemas...
Agora neste tópico você mostrou este trabalho de comparação entre UBNT e o ePMP. Este é o tipo de comparação justo.. nas mesmas condições. Pela tabela ficou claro o desempenho....
E o relato que você faz sobre robustez, e principalmente durabilidade do equipamento deve ser um fator dominante nas escolhas futuras, pois se somarmos o que temos encalhado por substituição e incluindo os que ainda estão em serviço meia-boca, fica evidente que deixamos de ganhar dinheiro se quisermos insistir em equipamentos 802.11

Outro fator que deve ser muito convincente para todos nós é o fato de poder fornecer bandas mais altas.... Ontem fui fazer um teste usando o velocimetro do "minhaconexão", e um plano de 2mega, atingiu os dois mega e a mensagem de retorno foi que "sua internet pode ser considerada razoável"..
Já imaginou o impacto que esta mensagem dá na cabeça do consumidor? Nós nos esforçando para fornecer uma banda melhor e o velocimetro considerar razoável? Pode ser até que em comparação com outros serviços seja considerado razoável, mas quando um velocimetro classifica assim fica evidente que o mercado está ávido de mais banda... mesmo que não use...

Por estas e outras que vejo esta linha da Cambium como a "tábua de salvação" para os provedores. Nem vou lhe desejar sucesso pois já demonstrou que ele já está presente para você. kkkk

----------


## Maclaud

Obrigado @*Zucchi* pelos relatos de sucesso, vou entrar em contato com a cambium para comprar alguns montar um pop pequeno num setor aqui e analisar a qualidade, se ficar igual seus relatos, vou ampliar pra toda rede aos poucos, hoje uso UBNT, meus problemas são poucos, mas tenho trocado alguns equipamento por conta da durabilidade, mesmo em baixa potencia. Se a media de vida útil desses ePMP for acima de 5 anos já ta bom, sobre a qualidade já não tenho dúvidas. Wireless tem muitos segredos, um deles que considero importante e para muitos o principal é compreender e saber trabalhar com CANALIZAÇÃO E FREQUÊNCIA.
Assim que possível também irei postando aqui os relatos de como está se comportando em campo. vamos alimentar esse guia e nos ajudar uns aos outros.
Vamos atrás de coisas boas para nossos provedores, e deixar o mercado ver a importância dos pequenos.

Se tiver o contato dos representantes aqui no Brasil nos mande por favor!

----------


## 1929

@*Maclaud* , canalização e frequência é importante sim. Mas creio não ser tudo... Tem coisas que acontecem nestas linhas que critiquei que são inexplicáveis.
Em ocasiões que reclamei alguns me citaram a questão da energia... para explicar travamentos inexplicáveis. Porque então retira o equipamento problema e coloca outro e o problema some por algum tempo ou até passa dois anos sem incomodar? Se fosse energia não resolveria..

O Rubem uma vez me citou que problema de energia pode dar problemas em capacitores. Estufa e pronto, lá se vai a eficiência.
Daí sim acredito... mas não culpo a alimentação.... pois como é alimentado direto por bateria não acho que seja este o problema.
Está mais para projeto e qualidade do produto a meu ver.

Os UBNT até que não travam, queimam mesmo...
Já os MK ficam em cima do muro. Travam e não queimam... Já encontrei rádio que simplesmente para de emitir o SSID e não travou. Entra nele via lan e está lá tudo ativo, mas não sai o SSID. Reinicia e volta ao normal.

E aí esta linha da Cambium pode ser o diferencial.

Voltando a canalização e frequencia: vemos seguidamente pessoas aplicando 40mhz para fazer um ptp de 100metros...e ainda para passar 10 ou 20 mega. Que absurdo...
Usar frequencias liberadas e mesmo assim respeitar o tipo de serviço que é permitido, usar largura de canal suficiente para o que se deseja e não espalhar sinal prá todo lado são coisas que todos deveriam saber e respeitar.
Por isso que o @*AndrioPJ* algum tempo atrás abriu um tópico sobre os cuidados da faixa 5.x para que não acontecesse o que acontece em 2.4. No ritmo que a coisa vai não demora muito e o caos também chegará ao 5.x

Aí novamente a linha da Cambium pode ser o diferencial.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

Acho viável para clientes que querem banda alta, mas para quem tem planos econômicos fica complicado pagar o radio.. não e um exagero o preço, mas observando, sendo em 5.8 também sofrera as referencias que outras marcas.... como falo, para clientes com banda alta acho que vale a pena,pois um nano beam custa 400 pila floxo, e acho que esse cambium é superior..
ainda acho UBNT mais viável (não falo que qualidade e sim de preço mesmo) para planos ate 2 mb, acima disso, sim, pois quem pode pagar uma mensalidade alta, certamente pode pagar uma instalação mais cara..

a duvida é, estando a rede cambium e com o protocolo proprietário como fica a latência??? pois tem muito cliente VIP que quer ping baixo para jogos, dai como ficaria???

não entendi o SEM VISADA que diz na página, e serio isso?? CLARO sendo um cliente com visada OBSTRUÍDA não vai prejudicar os demais???

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi* você está se tornando o Robin Wood dos fracos e indefesos... kkkk
> Vontade de testar outras opções com certeza todos tem... mas nem sempre dá para se dar ao luxo de testar e depois encostar nos cantos... sim pois é isso que normalmente acontecia com outros lançamentos.
> 
> Desde que comecei dois lançamentos foram marcantes: Ubiquiti e Mikrotik , mas não demorou muito tempo para que eu formasse uma opinião a respeito. Eles eram só quebra-galho na questão wireless.... Mikrotik com certeza é um bom sistema mas deixa a desejar assim como o Ubiquiti na área de wireless. Dois motivos: por usar 802.11 e por não ter qualidade suficiente para aguentar o tranco...
> é por isso que faz algum tempo que digo: Estamos brincando de provedor com uso de mikrotik e ubiquiti para transmitir sinal.
> Respeito muito aqueles que tem relatos de sucesso. Mas a pergunta é: por quanto tempo? É realmente tranquilo, ou é bom se compararmos com outros radinhos 802.11?
> Se para alguns tem sido considerado muito bom, esta não é a realidade da maioria, senão não veríamos todo dia tópicos sobre problemas...
> Agora neste tópico você mostrou este trabalho de comparação entre UBNT e o ePMP. Este é o tipo de comparação justo.. nas mesmas condições. Pela tabela ficou claro o desempenho....
> E o relato que você faz sobre robustez, e principalmente durabilidade do equipamento deve ser um fator dominante nas escolhas futuras, pois se somarmos o que temos encalhado por substituição e incluindo os que ainda estão em serviço meia-boca, fica evidente que deixamos de ganhar dinheiro se quisermos insistir em equipamentos 802.11
> ...


Hahahaha primeiramente muito obrigado @*1929*, é sempre recompensador receber o carinho e a atenção de vocês  :Big Grin: 

O que você citou foi a linha de pensamento que construi ao longo dos anos e ao longo de muito sofrimento, perda de dinheiro, de tesão e de dor de cabeça. Vejo diariamente problemas e mais problemas sem solução nas paginas de todos os fóruns. É só ver por exemplo o tópico sobre o CCQ do Intelbrás... pelo amor. 

O fator banda também é psicológico como você disse. O cidadão não usa, mas ele quer poder dizer que tem 100 mega em casa.

Ontem de madrugada estava falando com um cliente (se ele quiser se identificar, por favor). O enlace dele chegou essa semana e 2 dias atrás fiz a configuração para ele e expliquei rapidamente as diferenças. Exatos 24 horas ele me disse assim "cara, foi o primeiro dia sem reclamação daquele local. Eu já não aguentava mais". Ele tinha neste local 02 PTPs e substitui por 1 PTP só da Cambium e detalhe: APENAS os rádios. Não mexeu em antena ou adicionou uma antena blindada ou algo assim. Desconectou o UBNT e Conectou o Cambium. Vida feliz. 

Quanto ao sucesso está longeeee ainda rs! Temos um longo caminho!

Abs!




> Obrigado @*Zucchi* pelos relatos de sucesso, vou entrar em contato com a cambium para comprar alguns montar um pop pequeno num setor aqui e analisar a qualidade, se ficar igual seus relatos, vou ampliar pra toda rede aos poucos, hoje uso UBNT, meus problemas são poucos, mas tenho trocado alguns equipamento por conta da durabilidade, mesmo em baixa potencia. Se a media de vida útil desses ePMP for acima de 5 anos já ta bom, sobre a qualidade já não tenho dúvidas. Wireless tem muitos segredos, um deles que considero importante e para muitos o principal é compreender e saber trabalhar com CANALIZAÇÃO E FREQUÊNCIA.
> Assim que possível também irei postando aqui os relatos de como está se comportando em campo. vamos alimentar esse guia e nos ajudar uns aos outros.
> Vamos atrás de coisas boas para nossos provedores, e deixar o mercado ver a importância dos pequenos.
> 
> Se tiver o contato dos representantes aqui no Brasil nos mande por favor!


 @*Maclaud*, tenho sim:

www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/epmp

[email protected]




> Acho viável para clientes que querem banda alta, mas para quem tem planos econômicos fica complicado pagar o radio.. não e um exagero o preço, mas observando, sendo em 5.8 também sofrera as referencias que outras marcas.... como falo, para clientes com banda alta acho que vale a pena,pois um nano beam custa 400 pila floxo, e acho que esse cambium é superior..
> ainda acho UBNT mais viável (não falo que qualidade e sim de preço mesmo) para planos ate 2 mb, acima disso, sim, pois quem pode pagar uma mensalidade alta, certamente pode pagar uma instalação mais cara..
> 
> a duvida é, estando a rede cambium e com o protocolo proprietário como fica a latência??? pois tem muito cliente VIP que quer ping baixo para jogos, dai como ficaria???
> 
> não entendi o SEM VISADA que diz na página, e serio isso?? CLARO sendo um cliente com visada OBSTRUÍDA não vai prejudicar os demais???


Alex, o nLoS que é citado na página do equipamento quer dizer que é "VISADA PARCIALMENTE OBSTRUÍDA" e não TOTALMENTE obstruída. Isso gera uma certa confusão as vezes que é normal. 

Near Line of Sight (parcialmente obstruída)
Non Line of Sight (completamente obstruída)

 

A latência para o cenário ponto>multiponto fica entre 15ms com trafego baixo>medio e ATÉ 25ms com trafego ALTO isso com 1 ou com 120 clientes em cima do AP. O ePMP entrega para cada CPE um slot de tempo para se comunicar. Nenhum outro equipamento em frequência aberta consegue fazer isso com essa quantidade de clientes. 

Em relação a latência tem que existir um trabalho de ensino ao cliente. Exemplo: Eu sou um gamer fanático desde pequeno. Tenho tudo em casa. Wii, XBOX, PC com 2 VGAS em SLI, 16GB de memoria e 250mbps de internet. Se eu for jogar em servidor EUA - 200 de ping. Em servidor Europeu, 400 de ping. Em outros países como Coreia do Sul, Rússia ou Japão fica impossível.

O meio de transmissão sem sombra de duvidas é importante, porém, a qualidade da conexão que você entrega ao seu cliente e onde está o servidor que ele quer jogar é maior ainda. De nada adianta por exemplo fazer um NAT sobre NAT sobre NAT e esperar uma latência baixa.

----------


## Pirigoso

alguem conhece algum wifi FDD? logo todos usam TDD, exceto airfiber e radios de FDD

----------


## wala

Zuchi quantos clientes a 25mb suporta um epmp.

----------


## Jadir

Seu Felipe, oh o valor da tua postagem. Uma imagem vale mais do que mil palavras, tá de parabéns!

----------


## 1929

O dia que tivermos ePMP aqui, eu irei desta aqui... Eu sou o financiador... kkkk e tenho "passe livre".

----------


## Zucchi

> Zuchi quantos clientes a 25mb suporta um epmp.


Em célula de 2km até 88 clientes com 25mb de down por 5 de up.

----------


## Zucchi

> O dia que tivermos ePMP aqui, eu irei desta aqui... Eu sou o financiador... kkkk e tenho "passe livre".


Pera ai, além do provedor vc tbem tem uma cervejaria? Ahhhh meninu xiqqqqqq  :Big Grin: !




> Anexo 59882
> 
> Seu Felipe, oh o valor da tua postagem. Uma imagem vale mais do que mil palavras, tá de parabéns!


EAHEAUHEUAHUEHAU boa Jadir, valeu kkkk!

----------


## teresopolis

Meu caro, uma pergunta: Como é comercializado os produtos desse, onde compra direto ou através de representantes? Se possível informar os canais disponíveis, obrigado.

----------


## jorgilson

Zucchi, para um PTP de 15 km qual antena vc aconselha para ficar com banda máxima, a ubiquiti de 30 com os epmp conectorizado fica bom?

----------


## Zucchi

> Meu caro, uma pergunta: Como é comercializado os produtos desse, onde compra direto ou através de representantes? Se possível informar os canais disponíveis, obrigado.


Você pode compra-los na Connectivita:

www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/epmp

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi, para um PTP de 15 km qual antena vc aconselha para ficar com banda máxima, a ubiquiti de 30 com os epmp conectorizado fica bom?


Fica bom sim com a Dish de 30, com uma ALGCOM de 22dbi (blindada) e até mesmo com a de 25dbi da Cambium.

----------


## 1929

Não Zucchi. é um filho meu... eu só usufruo...kkkk . Fui fazer muito tempo atras e deu tudo errado.... Um trabalhão danado...
Provedor dá menos trabalho do que fazer cerveja.... E o dia que tivermos ePMP aqui, acho que o trabalho vai sumir... pelos relatos que você passa...

Mas ele fez a primeira vez e deu certo, daí tocou para a frente..

----------


## Zucchi

> Não Zucchi. é um filho meu... eu só usufruo...kkkk . Fui fazer muito tempo atras e deu tudo errado.... Um trabalhão danado...
> Provedor dá menos trabalho do que fazer cerveja.... E o dia que tivermos ePMP aqui, acho que o trabalho vai sumir... pelos relatos que você passa...
> 
> Mas ele fez a primeira vez e deu certo, daí tocou para a frente..


Que bacana @*1929* é um ramo muito bom e sem muita crise. Em 2012 pensei em largar telecom e abrir uma padaria. Foi por um triz que não fiz isso. (sério..).... não que eu não pense rs!

----------


## JonasMT

> Zucchi, para um PTP de 15 km qual antena vc aconselha para ficar com banda máxima, a ubiquiti de 30 com os epmp conectorizado fica bom?


Patrao tenho aqui epmp 1000 /100 12.5km algcom 22dbi blindada, em 20mhz 80/80mb ping de 2 a 5ms em 40mhz 156mb down e 135up como nao preciso mais que 15mb la no momento nem perdi tempo testando canal e configuraçoes  :Wink:

----------


## Maclaud

Que maravilha de relato hein @*JonasMT*? Parabens pela aquisição, parece que vou ter que rasgar o cochão e investir em um par desses pra testar! 
Isso com certeza terei que fazer senão vou acabar mesmo tendo que correr pra abrir uma padaria né @*Zucchi*,
kkkk, brincadeiras a parte! parabéns amigos!
Parece que encontramos a fórmula mágica de performance.

----------


## JonasMT

@*Maclaud*, só nao recomendo ele acima de 24km e versao 2.4.2 tive problemas de baixo rendimento e latencia alta. Agora 2.4.0 ta redonda.

----------


## neydourado

> Patrao tenho aqui epmp 1000 /100 12.5km algcom 22dbi blindada, em 20mhz 80/80mb ping de 2 a 5ms em 40mhz 156mb down e 135up como nao preciso mais que 15mb la no momento nem perdi tempo testando canal e configuraçoes


 @*JonasMT* Boa Tarde, Maravilha esta banda ai!!!! o equipamento este http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-conectorizado ?

----------


## JonasMT

> @*JonasMT* Boa Tarde, Maravilha esta banda ai!!!! o equipamento este http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-conectorizado ?


Sim este mesmo lembrando que se precisar de banda FULL acima de 50mbps precisa comprar a versao com porta GB.

Teste feito agora, um pouco a baixo do citado acima pois tem coisa de 12mb passando por ele agora, teste em 20mhz !

edit: Uptime baixo, pois estava testando testando o analizador de espectro na madruga  :Big Grin:

----------


## gabrielest

> Sim este mesmo lembrando que se precisar de banda FULL acima de 50mbps precisa comprar a versao com porta GB.
> 
> Teste feito agora, um pouco a baixo do citado acima pois tem coisa de 12mb passando por ele agora, teste em 20mhz !
> 
> edit: Uptime baixo, pois estava testando testando o analizador de espectro na madruga


E ele com porta giga qual seria?
Só encontrei giga o par montado que seria esse aqui né:

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-25dbi-200mpbs

Mas dai comprar tudo pra usar só o rádio com outra antena é [email protected]
Sera que ele trabalharia bem em 30km com uma dish de 34 dp??

----------


## JonasMT

@*gabrielest* sim essa parte de vender só com a parabola e tenso. Olha se nao se importa com latencia acima dos 30ms vai bem sim, pois modo ePTP nao permite 40mhz acima de 24km, se precisar dos 40mhz tem que usar PTP que latencia inicial ja beira seus 15 a 20ms.

Eu cheguei a testar em 36km com dish 34 teste de radio pra radio coisa de 170 a 186mb down e 126 a 146up

----------


## gabrielest

> @*gabrielest* sim essa parte de vender só com a parabola e tenso. Olha se nao se importa com latencia acima dos 30ms vai bem sim, pois modo ePTP nao permite 40mhz acima de 24km, se precisar dos 40mhz tem que usar PTP que latencia inicial ja beira seus 15 a 20ms.
> 
> Eu cheguei a testar em 36km com dish 34 teste de radio pra radio coisa de 170 a 186mb down e 126 a 146up


E quanto ficou o ping nesse teste?

Me importo sim com latencia, latencia alta é [email protected] Pelo que vc me disse ai então nem adianta antena com maior ganho tipo 34dbi porque o radio reconheceria que esta acima de 24km e, mesmo tendo um sinal ótimo, não deixaria ativar o modo ePTP, é isso?
se for assim não adianta, só pra distancia menor que que 24 né.

----------


## JonasMT

Nesse teste em PTP passo de 60ms durante varios momentos, tinha as screen no topico do review que fiz dele. Sim nao depende do sinal ele é capeta calcula certinho o distancia, nem conecta se voce setar 40mhz uahuaha

----------


## Zucchi

> Que maravilha de relato hein @*JonasMT*? Parabens pela aquisição, parece que vou ter que rasgar o cochão e investir em um par desses pra testar! 
> Isso com certeza terei que fazer senão vou acabar mesmo tendo que correr pra abrir uma padaria né @*Zucchi*,
> kkkk, brincadeiras a parte! parabéns amigos!
> Parece que encontramos a fórmula mágica de performance.


Hheauheuahehahue mas sabe pq pensei em abrir uma? Minha dor de cabeça com o provedor era tão grande mas tão grande que eu simplesmente não aguentava mais. Não conseguia resolver, não sabia mais o que fazer. Comecei a me sentir o cara mais burro da face da terra.

----------


## gabrielest

> Nesse teste em PTP passo de 60ms durante varios momentos, tinha as screen no topico do review que fiz dele. Sim nao depende do sinal ele é capeta calcula certinho o distancia, nem conecta se voce setar 40mhz uahuaha


Isso é bom e é ruim,
significa que pra PTP maior ja descarto automaticamente, mas pra ptp até uns 20km onde precisa de confiabilidade e estabilidade pode ser uma boa opção né?

Desconfio que eles impuseram isso no software pra não forçar o hardware e deixar redondo..bom..se for isso melhor assim...é melhor um produto honesto que diz..faço isso e ponto... do que uma tranqueira que se enche de porpurina e não faz [email protected] nenhuma direito.
Valeu

----------


## JonasMT

Isso é pessimo quanto menos melhor, eu tbm prefiro assim. Sei exatamente oque esperar, é achar um canal setar e esquecer.

----------


## Jadir

Teoricamente é um aparelho muito confiavel, ainda não dá pra dizer com absoluta certeza porque pouca gente usa. Seria interessante alguém que tem uma rede grande, com repetidoras e ponto a ponto, postar a sua experiência aqui no Under para a geral.

O que temos até o momento são cases isolados, pequenas experiências. Eu estou aguardando apenas o aval de algum pioneiro para começar a trocar a minha rede.

----------


## Jadir

Algo que me fez pensar foi essa questão da distância dos ponto a ponto definida em aproximadamente 20km, como exemplificou na prática o Jonas. 

Será que não somos nós que queremos o mesmo resultado das aplicações em 5.8 "tradicional", com 40, 60 até 100km de interligação? O fato de a Cambium ter aplicado nos equipamentos uma tecnologia diferente do 802.11 implicaria também em projetos especialmente desenvolvidos para essa tecnologia, com parâmetros próprios, usos diferenciados? Do tipo uso certo para o cenário certo.

Nós estamos tão acostumados a fazer cálculos de cabeça, do tipo 30dbi de antena + AP em 20dbm + torre de 30m = enlace de 50km, que sugestionamos que tudo em redes wireless segue a mesma lógica. É natural, faz parte da nossa rotina profissional, porque aprendemos dessa forma a partir das tecnologias que estiveram ao nosso alcance. 

Pode ser até um devaneio meu, mas não deve ser a toa que a própria Cambium não desenvolveu uma antena de ponto a ponto maior que a de 25dbi. É de se pensar.

----------


## Zucchi

> Algo que me fez pensar foi essa questão da distância dos ponto a ponto definida em aproximadamente 20km, como exemplificou na prática o Jonas. 
> 
> Será que não somos nós que queremos o mesmo resultado das aplicações em 5.8 "tradicional", com 40, 60 até 100km de interligação? O fato de a Cambium ter aplicado nos equipamentos uma tecnologia diferente do 802.11 implicaria também em projetos especialmente desenvolvidos para essa tecnologia, com parâmetros próprios, usos diferenciados? Do tipo uso certo para o cenário certo.
> 
> Nós estamos tão acostumados a fazer cálculos de cabeça, do tipo 30dbi de antena + AP em 20dbm + torre de 30m = enlace de 50km, que sugestionamos que tudo em redes wireless segue a mesma lógica. É natural, faz parte da nossa rotina profissional, porque aprendemos dessa forma a partir das tecnologias que estiveram ao nosso alcance. 
> 
> Pode ser até um devaneio meu, mas não deve ser a toa que a própria Cambium não desenvolveu uma antena de ponto a ponto maior que a de 25dbi. É de se pensar.


Jadir, sua visão está correta. Até Abril antes do lançamento da versão 2.4.1 (lançou inclusive na semana que o Jonas comprou um par) não existia essa diferenciação. O pessoal estava comprando o equipamento apenas para testar em PTP e tendo uma experiência de uso semelhante a UBNT e MK ou seja, péssima. Então a Cambium de forma meio que sutil, separou o jogo do tipo:

"Olha, até 24km no máximo você usa o ePMP com ePTP. Latencia baixa, taxas altas eu te garanto"
"Acima de 24km você compra a linha PTP. Latência ainda mais baixa e taxas ainda mais altas...mas você vai pagar bem mais". 

São equipamentos com caracteristicas e usos completamente distintos. Seu pensamento está corretíssimo.

----------


## gabrielest

> Jadir, sua visão está correta. Até Abril antes do lançamento da versão 2.4.1 (lançou inclusive na semana que o Jonas comprou um par) não existia essa diferenciação. O pessoal estava comprando o equipamento apenas para testar em PTP e tendo uma experiência de uso semelhante a UBNT e MK ou seja, péssima. Então a Cambium de forma meio que sutil, separou o jogo do tipo:
> 
> "Olha, até 24km no máximo você usa o ePMP com ePTP. Latencia baixa, taxas altas eu te garanto"
> "Acima de 24km você compra a linha PTP. Latência ainda mais baixa e taxas ainda mais altas...mas você vai pagar bem mais". 
> 
> São equipamentos com caracteristicas e usos completamente distintos. Seu pensamento está corretíssimo.


Exato...
Bem melhor assim, honestidade acima de tudo...isso faz isso e aquilo faz aquilo e não uma purpurinagem que não faz [email protected] nenhuma direito

----------


## AlexTrevisol

Zucchi o que te levou a trocar os equipamentos quais fatores foram decisivos nesta mudança ? pelo que vc postou sobre a academia do condominio parece que o enlace com as rbs estavam bons.

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi o que te levou a trocar os equipamentos quais fatores foram decisivos nesta mudança ? pelo que vc postou sobre a academia do condomínio parece que o enlace com as rbs estavam bons.


Olá @*AlexTrevisol* 

Primeiramente boa pergunta!

O enlace estava bom sim, porém, a medida que fui agregando mais clientes os problemas de desempenho começaram. Em determinados períodos do dia, sem relação com nada aparente comecei a ter quedas de conexão um problema causado e conhecido do NV2 quando ativo. Isso começou a gerar reclamações.

Esses problemas se tornaram cada vez mais frequentes. Postei um tópico aqui no under e fiz tudo o que o pessoal deu de sugestões e nada. Depois postei no fórum da mikrotik e não tive nenhuma resposta. Um outro usuário tinha o mesmo problema sem solução.

Por fim, tentei desabilitar o NV2, mas em algumas unidades o NV2 não desabilitou nem a pau. Eu simplesmente não conseguia conectar determinados clientes e o pessoal reclamando... e o telefone tocando e aquele vuco-vuco...

Fazer este tipo de teste com cliente na ponta ou de dentro da casa dele é o mesmo que querer arrumar avião em voo e ai essa foi a gota. Desliguei a rede toda por 1 dia, disse que ia dar um desconto pelo tempo parado (e dei) e comecei a trocar tudo para Cambium em uma paulada só. 

Eu instalei o ePMP bem abaixo de onde estava instalado a SXT, creio que este tenha sido o problema. Mesmo ele "mal" instalado, ainda assim consigo entregar banda com qualidade superior. Até agora não fui lá arrumar justamente para testar. Venho agregando mais clientes e o desempenho da minha rede não cai nem pensar.

Foi a paz. Nunca mais meu telefone tocou com report de problema.

----------


## Carlosaps

> Olá @*AlexTrevisol* 
> 
> Primeiramente boa pergunta!
> 
> O enlace estava bom sim, porém, a medida que fui agregando mais clientes os problemas de desempenho começaram. Em determinados períodos do dia, sem relação com nada aparente comecei a ter quedas de conexão um problema causado e conhecido do NV2 quando ativo. Isso começou a gerar reclamações.
> 
> Esses problemas se tornaram cada vez mais frequentes. Postei um tópico aqui no under e fiz tudo o que o pessoal deu de sugestões e nada. Depois postei no fórum da mikrotik e não tive nenhuma resposta. Um outro usuário tinha o mesmo problema sem solução.
> 
> Por fim, tentei desabilitar o NV2, mas em algumas unidades o NV2 não desabilitou nem a pau. Eu simplesmente não conseguia conectar determinados clientes e o pessoal reclamando... e o telefone tocando e aquele vuco-vuco...
> ...


Zucchi Rico.[emoji2]

----------


## FMANDU

@*Zucchi* me explica uma coisa. Você diz q ele não utiliza 802.11, então e um sistema proprietário como o NV2 e airnax? Esse equipamento pode ser comprado com o BNDES?

----------


## FMANDU

@*Zucchi* me explica uma coisa. Você diz q ele não utiliza 802.11, então e um sistema proprietário como o NV2 e airnax? Esse equipamento pode ser comprado com o BNDES?

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi Rico.[emoji2]


Hheauheuahuehauea eu contei a pinga, deixa eu contar o tombo agora:

Fechei 2 setores com clientes, pedi desculpas, perdi dinheiro. Peguei todos os SXT e UBNT da vida e vendi tudo. Ai comprei Cambium. Atendo poucos clientes com muita qualidade e zero reclamação. Agora que estou respirando vou voltar em um dos bairros... e creio que até o fim do ano outro. 




> @*Zucchi* me explica uma coisa. Você diz q ele não utiliza 802.11, então e um sistema proprietário como o NV2 e airnax? Esse equipamento pode ser comprado com o BNDES?


O NV2 e o Airmax são os protocolos proprietários de sincronização para tentar resolver ou mitigar os problemas do 802.11 o que claramente não conseguiram visto os problemas batendo na nossa porta ai a quase 1 década...

O ePMP é um protocolo proprietário que recentemente (Março/Abril) adicionou a compatibilidade do modo "WIFI" para permitir a migração de redes concorrentes. Ele é todo com algoritmos proprietários desenhado para o mercado de operadoras/provedores. 

Infelizmente não é possivel fazer a compra dele via BNDES  :Frown:

----------


## FMANDU

Estou muito tentado a investir nessa solução, mas uma coisa e certa, não vale a pena investir para usuários de baixa renda pelo alto custo, que são nossos principais clientes. Estou pensando seriamente em comprar um setor pra uns 30 clientes para Planos a parir de 5Mbps e ver no q vai dar.

----------


## 1929

Po @*Zucchi* , que relato mais realista. E exatamente isso que acontece e quando eu reclamo de instabilidade com mikrotik tem gente que nao acredita. 
As vezes ate comentam de forma sutil que precisa entender de canalizacao, frequencia , energia, etc. mas o que vejo e que trocando por outro igual resolve por um tempo. Me parece problema com qualidade de componentes.

Nao duvido que alguns tenham redes estaveis com radios mikrotik ou ubnt. Mas esta nao e a realidade de muitos. E como voce ja disse em outro topico, so trocou o equipamento. Se fosse na estrutura de energia ou cabos ou canalizacao, o problema se repetiria no cambium.

E para voces vwerem como o tema e de interesse de muitos, e so olhar no pe da pagina a quantidade de usuarios que ja acessou o topico.
Pode ter a certeza que os relatos de quem esta usando vai surtir um grande efeito no futuro proximo

----------


## Zucchi

> Estou muito tentado a investir nessa solução, mas uma coisa e certa, não vale a pena investir para usuários de baixa renda pelo alto custo, que são nossos principais clientes. Estou pensando seriamente em comprar um setor pra uns 30 clientes para Planos a parir de 5Mbps e ver no q vai dar.


Então... depende um pouco do ponto de vista. 

Se o seu ticket for baixo vai demorar meses para que você realmente tenha aquele retorno (ROI) mas em compensação você não vai ter mais nenhum custo com aquele cliente ao longo dos anos. Nem de reclamação nem de manutenção. É instalar e esquecer. Rede de Telecom se paga ao longo prazo até pq é um serviço ad-eternum ou seja, seu cliente não vai cancelar NUNCA. É igual energia e agua... não tem como o cara cancelar e viver sem. Ele pode até chorar no preço, reduzir o plano, pedir desconto... mas é um serviço que ele não fica sem mais. Acaba compensando pela paz e por você nunca mais ter que pisar lá.

Estou acompanhando a leitura do tópico sobre o WOW e estou de boca aberta. 1 bilhão de tentativas e o pessoal insistindo e insistindo e querendo que o negócio funcione quando ele NÃO FOI FEITO para o que está sendo usado. Não adianta insistir, brigar, bater cabeça, reclamar... não tem solução. Mas a galera insiste pq custa 180 reais. 

Não estou aqui falando mal da Intelbras de forma alguma. Faço N projetos com as câmeras deles e pago muito pau mas essa parceria com a Ligowave foi um tiro no pé. Muito suporte e pouco retorno. O mesmo falo de UBNT. Pago pau para as câmeras deles, para a linha EdgeMax, Router, Air Fiber (sim...) e para as BaseStation. Mas a linha Airmax sai correndo. A linha AC, sai correndo. Já na Mikrotik eu tenho ODIO hahaha. CCR que trava, 2.000 versões software por ano, resolve um pau aparece outro... ahhh para mim não dá mais não. É muito tempo gasto (que no fim é dinheiro) para arrumar um negócio que não tem concerto. É o que normalmente falamos @*1929* "é brincar de telecom". Imagine se uma operadora tem tempo de ficar resolvendo esse tipo de pepino. Se fosse assim eles teriam 130.000 funcionários para cuidar de milhões de clientes rs!

----------


## Jadir

Hoje eu vou escrever, to inspirado. 

Há quem diga ser utopia uma rede estável com Ubiquiti ou Mikrotik, ou seja lá qual for a marca. Eu tenho uma rede 100% NanoStation, e não tenho do que reclamar. Absolutamente NADA. Tenho estabilidade de conexão, latência controlada e tráfego condizente à realidade do equipamento. 

Óbvio, não dá pra explorar o equipamento em uma realidade diferente do que ele foi projetado. Esses rádios são simples, limitados, pra uso doméstico. A Ubiquiti é muito boa em marketing, e fez parecer que os produtos são pau pra toda obra, no mesmo patamar de Motorola, Radwin e outros, e não é. Mikrotik a mesma coisa. 

Meus projetos de ampliação e atualização de infra-esturutra são pautados pela escalabilidade, não por uma necessidade imediata. Velocidade de tráfego mais alta, maior quantidade de usuários por setor instalado, menor influência de interferências externas, menor suscetibilidade a defeitos. Se existir uma solução assim eu vou apostar nela sim. Quem não quer algo melhor para a empresa e para os clientes?

Sem perder o fio do assunto, um ponto sobre estratégia de negócios: equipamento de uso doméstico é pra cliente de renda mais baixa, com um nível de exigência mais baixo. O contrário também é válido, equipamento de alto nível é destinado a um mercado mais exigente, e que paga por isso. Eu prefiro 10 clientes pagando 59,90 mensal do que 30 clientes que paguem 29,90/mês. Então, a escolha da infra-estrutura é determinada pelo público alvo que você quer atingir. Senão acontece esse loop eterno de troca de equipamento, de marca, de tempo, de dinheiro...

Agora, sobre a Cambium, continuo afirmando o que escrevi antes: na teoria é uma solução maravilhosa, desenvolvida para redes de telecomunicações aplicadas, de alto nível. O uso prático é sempre mais exigente, e na maioria das vezes desmente o fabricante. Eu compreendo perfeitamente o receio dos amigos empresários em investir em uma reestruturação de infra-estrutura baseada em uma solução de custo alto. Quantos já apostaram milhares de reais e se arrependeram porque não obtiveram os resultados que os fabricantes prometeram?

Esse segmento é injusto com o empresário, porque parecemos cobaias dos fabricantes. Particularmente, eu não invisto mais antes de comprovar que vale a pena pelas experiências dos outros. Não vale a pena arriscar tempo e dinheiro, até porque não invisto só em internet. Como disse o Felipe, não tenho disponibilidade pra brincar de telecom.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Zucchi* me esclarece uma dúvida. A função GPS é para ajudar no alinhamento AP/Cliente ? como funciona essa função ainda não entendi. Desculpe a pergunta besta.

A configuração deles é mais fácil ? os intelbras pra ajustar bem é complicado.

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi* me esclarece uma dúvida. A função GPS é para ajudar no alinhamento AP/Cliente ? como funciona essa função ainda não entendi. Desculpe a pergunta besta.
> 
> A configuração deles é mais fácil ? os intelbras pra ajustar bem é complicado.


 @*NielsonPadilha* sinta-se a vontade para perguntar.

A configuração dele é bem simples e rápida, sem segredos. Qualquer coisa posso te ajudar. 

O GPS é utilizado para sincronizar as transmissões e até mesmo as retransmissões ou seja, todos os AP's da sua rede transmitem em uma mesma fatia de tempo e recebem em uma mesma fatia de tempo. Isso faz com que ele elimine completamente a própria interferência (conhecida como auto interferência) em suma se você tiver 1 ou 20 AP's cobrindo a sua cidade toda ai, todos vão transmitir e receber no mesmo tempo, sincronizados. Quando existe o sincronismo você pode utilizar menos canais em um POP/ERB ou até mesmo na cidade toda.

Veja o exemplo: 



Acompanha a imagem abaixo:

Os APs que estão em verde no canto direito superior estão transmitindo e os que estão em azul estão recebendo, ou seja, uma bagunça. 

Logo abaixo o que está em verde são os "slots" de DOWNLOAD e em azul, "upload". Cada um transmitindo e recebendo como quer.



Agora abaixo com GPS, todos os AP's transmitem e recebem ao mesmo tempo de forma ordenada.



Deixe-me saber se consegui responder sua pergunta de forma satisfatória  :Wink:

----------


## JonasMT

Zucchi a versao integrada consegue fazer 10 full em 2km?

edit:Outra coisa quantos pps epmp suporta e qual o seu l2mtu maximo?

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi a versão integrada consegue fazer 10 full em 2km?
> 
> edit:Outra coisa quantos pps epmp suporta e qual o seu l2mtu maximo?


10mbps/10mbps em 2km? Faz sim sem problemas, alias, vai fazer bem mais. 

Quanto ao MTU o máximo é 1700.
Quanto a quantidade de PPS vou te falar a informação correta amanhã pois só tenho aqui a informação da linha PTP650  :Frown:

----------


## JonasMT

> 10mbps/10mbps em 2km? Faz sim sem problemas, alias, vai fazer bem mais. 
> 
> Quanto ao MTU o máximo é 1700.
> Quanto a quantidade de PPS vou te falar a informação correta amanhã pois só tenho aqui a informação da linha PTP650


Otimo!

Fico no aguardo sobre os pps

----------


## Carlosaps

> 10mbps/10mbps em 2km? Faz sim sem problemas, alias, vai fazer bem mais. 
> 
> Quanto ao MTU o máximo é 1700.
> Quanto a quantidade de PPS vou te falar a informação correta amanhã pois só tenho aqui a informação da linha PTP650


Top d+ Zucchi. Mas não da trabalho configurar pra conseguir boa performance?

----------


## Zucchi

> Top d+ Zucchi. Mas não da trabalho configurar pra conseguir boa performance?


Carlos, considero o ePMP (e até mesmo a linha PTP usado por N operadoras no mundo) muito fácil de configurar. É tirar da caixa, atualizar a firmware, subir na torre, rodar analisador de espectro, escolher a frequência e alinhar. Só. Ele mesmo ajusta a potencia e a modulação. Rápido e fácil. 

Claro que ele tem mais opções como MIR, QoS e etc. Pode-se fazer individualmente nos rádios ou usar o CNS/Wireless Manager (free) e gerenciar toda a rede por lá mas em resumo, você pode tirar 1 ou 1000 ePMP, fazer a instalação fisica, acessar todos eles e fazer as modificações. Considero o deploy de uma rede ePMP muito rápida. 




> @*Zucchi*, fiquei interessado em saber mais sobre como a Cambium trata o MTU de seus equipamentos.
> 
> A MikroTik trata dois tipos de MTU, o de Layer 2 e o de Layer 3 (o tão falado L2MTU).
> 
> Como a Cambium trata?


Agora você me pegou mesmo, sem dó nem piedade  :Big Grin: 

Permita-me pesquisar a respeito com a equipe da Cambium e te responder.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Zucchi* onde posso comprar a antena setorial original da cambium para usar com epmp com gps para ap?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> 10mbps/10mbps em 2km? Faz sim sem problemas, alias, vai fazer bem mais. 
> 
> Quanto ao MTU o máximo é 1700.
> Quanto a quantidade de PPS vou te falar a informação correta amanhã pois só tenho aqui a informação da linha PTP650


Mais ela faz isso somente usando a integrada? ou precisa de alguma antena?

Digo isso porque o provedor aqui na cidade que ta usando esse equipamento poem esse tipo de antena(essa é parecida) neles http://intlimg.demandmedia.com/DM-Re...630&crop_min=1

Por que seria ? Obrigado

----------


## alexcom

> Em célula de 2km até 88 clientes com 25mb de down por 5 de up.


 @*Zucchi* a linha Cambium é a solução para quem ainda não quer investir em fibra?

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi a versao integrada consegue fazer 10 full em 2km?
> 
> edit:Outra coisa quantos pps epmp suporta


Jonas, referente ao PPS é o seguinte:

Se forem utilizados um par de ePMP com GPS ou Gigabit - 30k PPS
Se forem utilizados um par de ePMP Integrado/Conectorizado (com porta Fast) - 17k PPS

(para efeitos de comparação a linha PTP650 faz 900.000 PPS)




> @*Zucchi* a linha Cambium é a solução para quem ainda não quer investir em fibra?


Alex, na minha opinião sim pois considero o seguinte:

Rede em FIBRA é para seguir a estratégia da VIVO em SP por exemplo. Vender no MÍNIMO 50mbps. Vejo o pessoal passando fibra e vendendo 2, 5, 10mbps e tirando o fato de ter uma rede pronta para crescimento futuro, considero o custo de fazer o negócio legalmente (pagando o poste, com projeto e etc) muito alto para bandas muito baixas. Quantos X anos não vai demorar para que o provedor ofereça planos maiores a preços acessíveis?

Ok, a Fibra é uma paz mas o custo é mais alto. O ePMP também é uma PAZ e com planos de até 25mbps vai redondo. Tem que avaliar sua região. Em 80% do Brasil não é viável uma rede de fibra AINDA. Quem passa fora deste cenário é quem tem muita grana e que está pensando em longuíssimo prazo. 




> Mais ela faz isso somente usando a integrada? ou precisa de alguma antena?
> 
> Digo isso porque o provedor aqui na cidade que ta usando esse equipamento poem esse tipo de antena(essa é parecida) neles http://intlimg.demandmedia.com/DM-Re...630&crop_min=1
> 
> Por que seria ? Obrigado


Nielson, no caso do ePMP o Integrado tem antena de 13 dbi. Você pode adicionar o Dish de 6dbi, logo, o sistema tem um ganho total de 19dbi. 
Anexo 60115

Nos 2km citados para PTP ela faz sim. Eu tinha um PTP com 2 integrados aqui a 2km (tem o print em algum tópico aqui do fórum) fazendo 70/70mbps.




> @*Zucchi* onde posso comprar a antena setorial original da cambium para usar com epmp com gps para ap?


Nilson, nós temos elas aqui mas ainda não colocamos no site pois é o dobro do valor de uma BS da UBNT por exemplo. (as as BS da UBNT são divinas). 60, 90 ou 120º vc quer?


Pessoal, aproveitando o topico vou fazer uma propaganda aqui:

Semana passada fiz a certificação da linha ePMP. Foi a primeira turma do novo curso de ePMP da Cambium no Brasil. 

http://community.cambiumnetworks.com...p/41949#U41949 (sou o primeiro do lado esquerdo de camisa rosa  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

O instrutor é o Thiago Tossi da Deal4B http://www.deal4b.com.br/ . Ele ministra o treinamento da linha ePMP, PTP, Redes, IPV6, etc. O cara é um show a parte. A primeira turma estava lotada e tinha gente do Brasil inteiro. Minas, MT, Pará, Sul, etc. 

A sala de aula é muito bem equipada, o prédio é proximo a hoteis e/ou fácil de estacionar/entrar e sair ou seja, é bem tranquilo. Vale os 2 dias de curso (bem intenso inclusive).

----------


## Jadir

Bonita a camisa hem @*Zucchi*  :Aetsch: 

Sobre a fibra, eu to achando uma baita modinha. Quem mais lucra sãos os fornecedores de equipamento, e nós somos as cobaias de teste. Além disso, se todo mundo resolver largar o wireless e partir para cabeamento vai faltar poste no Brasil. 

Qual será a nova geração das "interferências" que uma empresa vai causar na outra? Quebra de cabos? Sabotagem em ferragem pra derrubar a rede alheia? Provedor sempre dá um jeito pra ferrar o outro, ao invés de se unir.  :Shot: 

Brincadeiras a parte, o wireless como alternativa as conexões cabeadas ainda tem muito o que crescer. Ainda vão surgir muitas Cambium da vida dando novo gás para as redes sem fio.

----------


## Maclaud

Concordo com vc @*Jadir*, E não é brincadeiras a parte viu! aqui eu decidi investir em um provedor 100% wifi justamente porque os cortes de cabos aqui é muito alto, vejo os provedores de cabo aqui na região se matando, um cortando cabo do outro, é uma violência! kkkkkk, rsrs e tambem vejo aqui alguns lançando fibra pra oferecer 5mbps ao cliente, rsrs, sinceramente viu! E o pior é que vive caindo a conexão. Recebo algumas ligações toda semana de clientes cotando preço querendo sair do provedor de fulano, rsrs e quando vejo o cara tem uma fibra na rua passando e não tem a devida qualidade pra manter seu cliente. 
Eu não acredito no fim das redes WiFi, pelo contrario acho que em alguns cenários é e sempre será mais viável usar rádios. Uma rede wireless bem dimensionada atende fácil uma grande quantidade de clientes, se optar por pequenos POPs, para fugir da interferencia, esse provedor vai longe!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

acho que 90 seria o ideal devido ele suporta mais clientes em até 2 km. quais você recomenda de 90? e de 120 qual você recomenda ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Movido pro novo fórum Analises Técnicas. Muito Obrigado pela ótima Analise  :Smile:

----------


## TsouzaR

@*Zucchi*, você não sofre aí com dificuldade para manter o SNR dentro de limites aceitáveis? Imagino que uma antena de 13dBi em um cenário com espectro totalmente poluído não conseguirá manter uma conexão estável sem uma potência absurda no AP.

Há alguma informação da Cambium sobre planos para lançar ePMPs integrados com maiores ganhos (16dBi e 22dBi, por exemplo)?

----------


## Zucchi

> Bonita a camisa hem @*Zucchi* 
> 
> Sobre a fibra, eu to achando uma baita modinha. Quem mais lucra sãos os fornecedores de equipamento, e nós somos as cobaias de teste. Além disso, se todo mundo resolver largar o wireless e partir para cabeamento vai faltar poste no Brasil. 
> 
> Qual será a nova geração das "interferências" que uma empresa vai causar na outra? Quebra de cabos? Sabotagem em ferragem pra derrubar a rede alheia? Provedor sempre dá um jeito pra ferrar o outro, ao invés de se unir. 
> 
> Brincadeiras a parte, o wireless como alternativa as conexões cabeadas ainda tem muito o que crescer. Ainda vão surgir muitas Cambium da vida dando novo gás para as redes sem fio.


Aiiiii que tudo, você reparou ?! (aheauheuahuuehaea).

Brincadeiras a parte em SP, Campinas, RJ e algumas cidades já falta poste. Tem ruas de São Paulo que estão uma verdadeira vergonha. As fachadas dos prédios são só cabos, voltas e mais voltas na frente dos postes. Um absurdo!

OBS: Em algumas cidades do interior o que você falou de sabotar o cabeamento é amplamente utilizado o que é acima do lamentável,

----------


## Zucchi

> acho que 90 seria o ideal devido ele suporta mais clientes em até 2 km. quais você recomenda de 90? e de 120 qual você recomenda ?


Recomendo utilizar 45º, 60º ou 90º.

120 em casos esporádicos e com poucos clientes - como o atendimento de uma região de chácaras ou rural. Já a OMNI NUNCA.
Acho tão ruim antena omni que não vendo no site de jeito nenhum. Ela é prejudicial a qualquer empresário rs! 




> @*Zucchi*, você não sofre aí com dificuldade para manter o SNR dentro de limites aceitáveis? Imagino que uma antena de 13dBi em um cenário com espectro totalmente poluído não conseguirá manter uma conexão estável sem uma potência absurda no AP.
> 
> Há alguma informação da Cambium sobre planos para lançar ePMPs integrados com maiores ganhos (16dBi e 22dBi, por exemplo)?


 @*TsouzaR*, não tive problemas até o presente momento e aqui na cidade a coisa é feita, mas muito feia mesmo.

o ePMP faz controle automático de potencia tanto dos CPE (clientes) quando do AP. Ele mesmo se ajusta dentro das regras de cada país/country code.

Referente a planos de lançar antenas/CPE com ganho maior eles não tem pois a linha cobre.

Exemplo: Para o caso do integrado, se você precisar de mais ganho tem de adicionar o DISH que adiciona 6dbi de ganho.

Se você precisar ainda mais o correto é utilizar um ePMP Conectorizado (com porta FAST) + uma antena de 25dbi da própria Cambium.

----------


## katraka

> Fica bom sim com a Dish de 30, com uma ALGCOM de 22dbi (blindada) e até mesmo com a de 25dbi da Cambium.


Mas qual você acha que realmente tem um desempenho melhor? Com a Algcom blindada ou a própria Cambium?

----------


## JonasMT

Nao sou o @*Zucchi* mas da nem pra discutir algcom<<<<all

----------


## mpsnet

ATENÇÃO AMIGO.. nao querendo ensinar padre a resar missa mas tem um lance que observei.... 



> *Posso utilizar meus Patch Panel FAG, VOLT, etc?*
> 
> Sim, pode. O ePMP trabalha com até 30V. Pode continuar utilizando seu Patch Panel VOLT, FAG, ToughSwitch, Edgemax ou qualquer outro Switch POE sem problemas.


*ATENÇÃO: A CAMBIUN USA CLASSEA (se nao me engano) QUE O POE É COM A POLARIDADE INVERTIDA EM RELAÇÃO AO UBIQUITI E MIKROTIK OU SEJA.. no par marron do cabo de rede onde ubiquiti e mikrotik é energia negativa ele usa positiva. e no par azul onde geralmente é positiva ele usa negativa.*

----------


## Zucchi

> Mas qual você acha que realmente tem um desempenho melhor? Com a Algcom blindada ou a própria Cambium?


ALGCOM realmente é indiscutivel.

Faço apenas a observação:

Se você tiver um ruído/interferência muito alta, diria para ir de ALGCOM de olhos fechados.

Se você não tiver esse problema, pode ir com a Antena da Cambium pois o ganho é maior que uma de 22 (Algcom 22dbi, Cambium 25dbi).

----------


## Zucchi

> ATENÇÃO AMIGO.. nao querendo ensinar padre a resar missa mas tem um lance que observei.... 
> 
> 
> *ATENÇÃO: A CAMBIUN USA CLASSEA (se nao me engano) QUE O POE É COM A POLARIDADE INVERTIDA EM RELAÇÃO AO UBIQUITI E MIKROTIK OU SEJA.. no par marron do cabo de rede onde ubiquiti e mikrotik é energia negativa ele usa positiva. e no par azul onde geralmente é positiva ele usa negativa.*


Sim, correto. Aqui fiz vários testes tanto que, nos primeiro eu clipava diferente os ePMP que ligava nos Patchs. Depois de um tempo parei de fazer e nunca tive problemas também. 

O @*JonasMT* tbem não clipou diferente né?

Clipava a ponta que ligava no Patch desta forma:

Branco Verde - Verde - Branco Laranja - Marrom - Branco Marron- Laranja - Branco Azul - Azul

----------


## JonasMT

@Zuchhi sim a chamada ponta "diferente" tanto faz se vai conectada ao patch panel ou direto no radio epmp funciona igual.

edit: Testei até 75mts de cabo telcom blindado.

----------


## mpsnet

se os epmp vem com polaridade invertida, e voces nao estao clipando mais com a ponta (diferente) quer dizer q estao injetando negativo no pino 7,8 (mesmo padrao da mikrotik) e o epmp esta funcionando normalmente como se fosse uma ubiquiti??


esta duvida me surgiu pq cambium usa padrao IEEE 802.3at enquanto mikrotik e ubiquiti usan 802.3af

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Zucchi* vou começar o provedor dentro de 1 mês, já comprei tudo que é tipo de rádio(ubnt, mk, intelbras) mais sempre acho que o sinal(sinal alto e variando) não fica bom e o ccq vária muito. Estou pensando em comprar da cambium o epmp com sync gps e epmp integrado, você me ajuda a deixar a configuração redondinha para instalar no cliente e esquecer dele ? Você vende também ?

==========
Aqui na cidade já tem um provedor grande usando esse equipamento, posso usar sem problemas ? Será se ele não vai me causar interferências ou algo do tipo ?

==========
Qual melhor antena setorial para atender em um angulo de 90 graus? e você recomenda trabalhar até quantos km para ter uma excelência com esse equipamento e ao atingir esse perímetro deve-se criar um novo pop?

Se puder me indicar onde comprar(rádios e antenas), já faço o pedido. Obrigado

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi* vou começar o provedor dentro de 1 mês, já comprei tudo que é tipo de rádio(ubnt, mk, intelbras) mais sempre acho que o sinal(sinal alto e variando) não fica bom e o ccq vária muito. Estou pensando em comprar da cambium o epmp com sync gps e epmp integrado, você me ajuda a deixar a configuração redondinha para instalar no cliente e esquecer dele ? Você vende também ?
> 
> ==========
> Aqui na cidade já tem um provedor grande usando esse equipamento, posso usar sem problemas ? Será se ele não vai me causar interferências ou algo do tipo ?
> 
> ==========
> Qual melhor antena setorial para atender em um angulo de 90 graus? e você recomenda trabalhar até quantos km para ter uma excelência com esse equipamento e ao atingir esse perímetro deve-se criar um novo pop?


Ajudo sim sem problemas. Só me chamara aqui ou no skype. Depois do primeiro os outros é basicamente só colocar no local e sair para o abraço. Ele faz tudo sozinho !

Vendo sim via site - www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/epmp

Pode usar sem problemas, alias, se todos usassem o ePMP ia sobrar canal para trabalhar.

Com antena de 20/21/22 dbi pode trabalhar tranquilamente até seus 4/5km com as unidades integradas. Sou fã das Base Station da UBNT. É a melhor relação custo vs beneficio vs VSWR

----------


## Zucchi

> esta duvida me surgiu pq cambium usa padrao IEEE 802.3at enquanto mikrotik e ubiquiti usan 802.3af


O modelo com GPS é 802.3af

Os demais são 802.3at

----------


## NielsonPadilha

qual antena da ubnt de 90 você recomenda ? pode me dizer o modelo ?

Funciona bem com a *AM-5G20-90 e* *AM-V5G-Ti?

Os conectores são os que vem na antena mesmo ?

------------------------------

Comprei 3 epmp integrado, agora quero comprar o epmp com sync gps. Você tem ele com porta giga ?

Você não teria o ePMP Deflector Dish que serve para o epmp integrado ?

Abraços*

----------


## Zucchi

> qual antena da ubnt de 90 você recomenda ? pode me dizer o modelo ?
> 
> Funciona bem com a *AM-5G20-90 e* *AM-V5G-Ti?
> 
> Os conectores são os que vem na antena mesmo ?
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Comprei 3 epmp integrado, agora quero comprar o epmp com sync gps. Você tem ele com porta giga ?
> ...


Nielson, sim, os conectores são os mesmos e funciona bem sim com ambas as Bases que você citou. Se você for comprar uma BS Titanium recomendo então que usa a BS AC http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-5ghz-21dbi-60

Mas... ela é de 60º. 90º só mesmo a Titanium.

O ePMP com GPS é com porta Giga (utilizado para Ponto MultiPonto).
O ePMP com porta GIGA mas sem o GPS vem somente com o enlace eFORCE  :Frown:  que é esse aqui:

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-25dbi-200mpbs

O Dish Refletor ainda não mas deve entrar no site na semana que vem. Ele está em fase de cadastro.

O Dish serve para você acoplar o ePMP 1000 Integrado na frente dele e adicionar ganha. 13dbi do Integrado + 6 dbi do Dish = 18 dbi. Serve para instalações com muito ruido ou longas distancias.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Certo mais o epmp com gps já é giga lan certo? Vou pedir agora

----------


## Zucchi

> Certo mais o epmp com gps já é giga lan certo? Vou pedir agora


Sim, correto. ePMP com GPS é giga

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Zucchi mais tem muita diferença da titânio AC para a AM-5G20-90?

Tenho uma AM-5G20-90 e um shield de inox da computech para ela.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Arthur Bernardes* mais mesmo usando o shield de inox para proteger as laterais e traseira essa diferença ainda é grande ?

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi mais tem muita diferença da titânio AC para a AM-5G20-90?
> 
> Tenho uma AM-5G20-90 e um shield de inox da computech para ela.


Se compararmos a BaseStation Titanium para a AM-5G20-90 a diferença fica mesmo na blindagem e pelo fato de que a linha Titanium tem regulagem de abertura / ângulos. (o que também aumenta/diminui o ganho).

Teoricamente a diferença é só mesmo a blindagem.

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Arthur Bernardes* mais mesmo usando o shield de inox para proteger as laterais e traseira essa diferença ainda é grande ?


Tutu me corrija se eu estiver errado.

Em tese as BS AC são mais bem construidas.

O "problema" de usar o shield a parte é a dificuldade e o peso na instalação.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Se for só a blindagem será se fica tão bom quanto usando ? o shield que tenho é esse:
http://www.computechloja.com.br/resi...e/true/979.jpg

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi, o @*JonasMT* comprou um par das de 60° e disse que a blindagem dela é sensacional, ele inclusive mediu a espessura da blindagem de alumínio.
> 
> A isolação que falo é a tal "polarização cruzada", mas com essa blindagem das novas Basestation a relação frente-costas é ainda melhor.





> Se for só a blindagem será se fica tão bom quanto usando ? o shield que tenho é esse:
> http://www.computechloja.com.br/resi...e/true/979.jpg


Depois do que o Arthur falou (pois ainda não peguei uma ao vivo e a cores na mão) e da complexidade de instalar e subir um Shield, eu iria só na BS AC @*NielsonPadilha* sem duvidas.

Fica uma instalação inclusive mais bonita. 

Falando nisso alguém lembra qual era e como fazia aquele esquema de medir o ângulo de abertura aproximado no Google Earth ? Quem me ensinou isso uma vez foi o @*vitorfagundes* mas ele anda sumido  :Frown:

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Único problema das BS AC é que só tem até 60 graus. De 90 só as normais ou titanium.

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Só o shield das basestation já faz muita diferença na performance da celula, pelo fato que cada antena não afeta as demais do setor evitando a interferência.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Zucchi* qual os planos(velocidade de conexão dos clientes) que você atendo usando cambium?

Procurei o skype, mais não achei.

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi* qual os planos(velocidade de conexão dos clientes) que você atendo usando cambium?
> 
> Procurei o skype, mais não achei.


Me fala como te acho lá que eu te add.

Hoje entre o plano básico de 10mbps e o plano máximo de 25mbps.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

add nielson.padilha ([email protected])

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Zucchi* aqueles rádios da linha PMP da cambium quais diferenças da linha epmp?

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi* aqueles rádios da linha PMP da cambium quais diferenças da linha epmp?


Da linha PTP você diz? 

A linha ePMP é projetada para até 24km. Faz mais? Faz sim, porém, não com o mesmo desempenho do que foi projetado - 24km. Eu só aprendi isso na certificação.

A linha PTP tem a latência medida em NS e não em MS. São rádios para longas distancia, podem transportar E1 diretamente e tem alta capacidade. Tem enlace de PTP 650 com 118km instalado passando 180/180mbps. O PTP 650 por exemplo faz 900.000pps. Alguns rádios da linha PTP tem certificação para instalação próximos a materiais perigosos ou contaminantes, certificação militar e etc. (O PTP650 tem MTBF superior a 50 anos rs...)

----------


## NielsonPadilha

A PTP seria para enlaces de grande porte. E a linha PMP qual ou quais diferenças da EPMP? 

Abraços

----------


## Zucchi

> A PTP seria para enlaces de grande porte. E a linha PMP qual ou quais diferenças da EPMP? 
> 
> Abraços


Olá Nielson isso mesmo.

Existem N diferenças (além do preço ser muito mais alto) entre a linha PMP450 e a linha ePMP.

Vamos a elas. A linha PMP450 tem range de até 64km, criptografia de 128bit AES e faz acima de 125mbps em 20mhz de canal e trabalha com até 256QAM.

Em resumo:

Anexo 60278

----------


## katraka

> ALGCOM realmente é indiscutivel.
> 
> Faço apenas a observação:
> 
> Se você tiver um ruído/interferência muito alta, diria para ir de ALGCOM de olhos fechados.
> 
> Se você não tiver esse problema, pode ir com a Antena da Cambium pois o ganho é maior que uma de 22 (Algcom 22dbi, Cambium 25dbi).


Zucchi, no caso de um enlace de 15 km pra passar pelo menos 80 Mbps, local com interferência moderada, será melhor usar a Algcom sólida (não blindada) de 29dbi ou a antena original da Cambium?

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi, no caso de um enlace de 15 km pra passar pelo menos 80 Mbps, local com interferência moderada, será melhor usar a Algcom sólida (não blindada) de 29dbi ou a antena original da Cambium?


Neste caso a ALGCOM de 29dbi pois um maior ganho (29de ALGCOM contra 25 da Cambium) fará diferença neste cenário.

----------


## katraka

> Neste caso a ALGCOM de 29dbi pois um maior ganho (29de ALGCOM contra 25 da Cambium) fará diferença neste cenário.


Me diz mais uma coisa: essa tampa que tem no radio nessa foto faz parte do radio ou da antena Cambium? E o radio encaixa direto na Algcom ou vou precisar de algum pigtail ou adaptador?
Anexo 60455

----------


## jorgilson

> Patrao tenho aqui epmp 1000 /100 12.5km algcom 22dbi blindada, em 20mhz 80/80mb ping de 2 a 5ms em 40mhz 156mb down e 135up como nao preciso mais que 15mb la no momento nem perdi tempo testando canal e configuraçoes


Jonas o lugar que vc tem esse link tem muita interferencia, sua visada é limpa?

----------


## nslink

Então, vou estar montando alguns POPs com os Cambium, as antenas e os radios chegarão na sexta-feira. Vou postar alguns videos no canal no youtube, desde abertura das caixas, instalação dos POPs, primeiros clientes.

----------


## FMANDU

> Então, vou estar montando alguns POPs com os Cambium, as antenas e os radios chegarão na sexta-feira. Vou postar alguns videos no canal no youtube, desde abertura das caixas, instalação dos POPs, primeiros clientes.


Amigo voce fazendo isso vai esta colaborando muito com a gente. Estou prestes a subir um pop em uma area nobre e vender planos mais altos e estou prestes a ir de cambium, so estou esperando uns cases, pois o capital é pouco e pra instalar um cliente vai quase uns 700 reais, tudo do bolso do provedor.

----------


## Maclaud

> Amigo voce fazendo isso vai esta colaborando muito com a gente. Estou prestes a subir um pop em uma area nobre e vender planos mais altos e estou prestes a ir de cambium, so estou esperando uns cases, pois o capital é pouco e pra instalar um cliente vai quase uns 700 reais, tudo do bolso do provedor.


Tambem to na mesma, lhe agradecerei se compartiilhar os resultados

----------


## Zucchi

> Amigo voce fazendo isso vai esta colaborando muito com a gente. Estou prestes a subir um pop em uma area nobre e vender planos mais altos e estou prestes a ir de cambium, so estou esperando uns cases, pois o capital é pouco e pra instalar um cliente vai quase uns 700 reais, tudo do bolso do provedor.


Mandu, dá uma olhada veja se te ajuda:

O numero já subiu, falta eu atualizar devidamente o tópico.

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=179535

----------


## Zucchi

Prezados, conforme prometi atualizei o guia com mais dois videos:

Como configurar o ePMP em modo AP e como realizar a atualização de firmware.

Fresquinhos, saíram hoje!

----------


## Carlosaps

> Prezados, conforme prometi atualizei o guia com mais dois videos:
> 
> Como configurar o ePMP em modo AP e como realizar a atualização de firmware.
> 
> Fresquinhos, saíram hoje!


Zucchi é o cara[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]

----------


## gabrielest

> Prezados, conforme prometi atualizei o guia com mais dois videos:
> 
> Como configurar o ePMP em modo AP e como realizar a atualização de firmware.
> 
> Fresquinhos, saíram hoje!


Poderia passara o link dos videos??

----------


## Zucchi

> Poderia passara o link dos videos??


Olá Gabriel, está na página inicial ou no canal da Cambium Networks Brasil no YouTube.

----------


## Zucchi

Pessoal, tópico atualizado com o lançamento do novo CPE da linha Cambium - Force 180!!

----------


## JonasMT

Coisa fina para ptp curto, ja tem disponivel patrao?

----------


## Zucchi

> Coisa fina para ptp curto, ja tem disponivel patrao?


Já está no Brasil o container. Só passando pela burocracia brasileira de praxe... rs

----------


## chocobama

> Pessoal, tópico atualizado com o lançamento do novo CPE da linha Cambium - Force 180!!


Algum teste com a criança? Tempos atrás estava para fazer um ptp e queria muito ir de cambium + ALGCOM. Infelizmente o orçamento não permitiu e usei nanobeam 400.
Em 3km e com pouca poluição será que consigo mais de 100Mbits?

----------


## Zucchi

> Algum teste com a criança? Tempos atrás estava para fazer um ptp e queria muito ir de cambium + ALGCOM. Infelizmente o orçamento não permitiu e usei nanobeam 400.
> Em 3km e com pouca poluição será que consigo mais de 100Mbits?


Teste com a nova eFORCE em campo ainda não.

Com o cenário que você citou com esse aqui você consegue bem mais que 100mbps:

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-25dbi-200mpbs

----------


## llink

Bom dia meus amigos, A empresa que trabalho começou a usar o radio cambium epmp, mas ao liga-lo na pach panel com o padrão t568b ele entra em curto e não liga.
 A nossa empresa postou uma imagem da cripagem a ser usada quando for ligar no pach panel, mas não tenho certeza que esteja certo e gostaria de saber se dessa forma não danifica o equipamento.
 Seria:
no Cambium epmp: (branco, laranja, laranja, branco do verde, azul, branco do azul, verde, branco do marrom, marrom)
no patch panel: (branco do laranja, laranja, branco do verde, marrom, branco do marrom, verde, azul, branco do azul.)
Gostaria de saber se alguém já passou por isso?

----------


## JonasMT

Ja passei, e realmente ao usar patch panel precisa crimpar forma a baixo

Essa foi me passado pelo @*Zucchi*

Sequencia de Conectorização para utilizar Patch Panel energizado com equipamentos Cambium:

Ponta do patch
Branco Verde - Verde - Branco Laranja - Marrom - Branco Marron- Laranja - Branco Azul – Azul

Ponta do radio
Branco Verde – Verde – Branco Laranja – Azul – Branco Azul – Laranja – Branco Marrom – Marrom

Mas na realidade eu testei, tanto faz hehe

----------


## Zucchi

> Bom dia meus amigos, A empresa que trabalho começou a usar o radio cambium epmp, mas ao liga-lo na pach panel com o padrão t568b ele entra em curto e não liga.
> A nossa empresa postou uma imagem da cripagem a ser usada quando for ligar no pach panel, mas não tenho certeza que esteja certo e gostaria de saber se dessa forma não danifica o equipamento.
> Seria:
> no Cambium epmp: (branco, laranja, laranja, branco do verde, azul, branco do azul, verde, branco do marrom, marrom)
> no patch panel: (branco do laranja, laranja, branco do verde, marrom, branco do marrom, verde, azul, branco do azul.)
> Gostaria de saber se alguém já passou por isso?



Clipar no padrão 568A no que vai na porta ETH do ePMP e a que vai no Patch Pannel:





> Ja passei, e realmente ao usar patch panel precisa crimpar forma a baixo
> 
> Essa foi me passado pelo @*Zucchi*
> 
> Sequencia de Conectorização para utilizar Patch Panel energizado com equipamentos Cambium:
> 
> Ponta do patch
> Branco Verde - Verde - Branco Laranja - Marrom - Branco Marron- Laranja - Branco Azul – Azul

----------


## JonasMT

Entao @*Zucchi* tanto faz aonde vai a ponta 568A liga e funciona redondo.

----------


## ajack

@*Zucchi

*Algum caso de PTP de 20km com ePMP 1000 (sem GPS) + Antena Dish de 30dBi?

Será que passa mais que com APC 5M ?
Com APC, atualmento está passando entre 60 e 80MB.. problema é que oscila um pouco. Precisava de algo em torno de 90MB.

Fiz o calculo no Link Planner e deu resultado aproximado de 126mb agregado.

O que acha?

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi
> 
> *Algum caso de PTP de 20km com ePMP 1000 (sem GPS) + Antena Dish de 30dBi?
> 
> Será que passa mais que com APC 5M ?
> Com APC, atualmento está passando entre 60 e 80MB.. problema é que oscila um pouco. Precisava de algo em torno de 90MB.
> 
> Fiz o calculo no Link Planner e deu resultado aproximado de 126mb agregado.
> 
> O que acha?


Jack, vamos lá. Você está fazendo o calculo com o rádio com porta /100 e não mensurou a interferencia correto? Se você pegar um canal com noise floor de -90, com certeza vai fazer 90/90mbps pois é o limite da porta Ethernet.

Agora... se você considerar o calculo com as portas gigabit e com as antenas eFORCE de 25dbi (muito melhor que a dish de 30), nessa distancia voce vai passar - com noise de -90 - cerca de 110/110mbps.

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-25dbi-200mpbs 

Me envia seu arquivo do link planner - [email protected] que eu dou uma olhada para você e te retorno.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Filiphe boa tarde, estou querendo por o epmp sync gps como ap. Porém nessa torre tenho poucos clientes e devido a isso gostaria de por no máximo 4 aps. Qual seria a melhor antena para usar com ele de 90 graus com custo benefício. De preferência com blindagem.

To querendo comprar os 4 radios AP com você e 15 CPE daquele modelo novo.

Tem alguma novidade agora pro final do ano no qual devo aguardar pra efetuar a compra ?

----------


## Zucchi

> Filiphe boa tarde, estou querendo por o epmp sync gps como ap. Porém nessa torre tenho poucos clientes e devido a isso gostaria de por no máximo 4 aps. Qual seria a melhor antena para usar com ele de 90 graus com custo benefício. De preferência com blindagem.
> 
> To querendo comprar os 4 radios AP com você e 15 CPE daquele modelo novo.
> 
> Tem alguma novidade agora pro final do ano no qual devo aguardar pra efetuar a compra ?


Olá Nielson, Bom Dia!

A novidade para esse ano fica para a nova CPE eFORCE 180 com porta Gigabit e antena de 16dbi. O despacho dela inicia-se esse semana.

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/epmp-force-180

Quanto a antena de 90º, pode usuar a da UBNT mesmo que tem a melhor relação custo x beneficio. http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-90-20dbi-5ghz 

Agora...se você for montar POP com antena de 60º e na compra com a quantidade que informou a Cambium tem uma condição muito boa para levar a antena de 60 dela e acaba saindo o mesmo valor de uma UBNT. Manda um e-mail para mim que te encaminho [email protected]

----------


## tgnet

Ola Zucchi, só para acompanhar a linha ePMP, saiu alguma homologação :? ePMP Conectorizado ?

----------


## chocobama

> Filiphe boa tarde, estou querendo por o epmp sync gps como ap. Porém nessa torre tenho poucos clientes e devido a isso gostaria de por no máximo 4 aps. Qual seria a melhor antena para usar com ele de 90 graus com custo benefício. De preferência com blindagem.
> 
> To querendo comprar os 4 radios AP com você e 15 CPE daquele modelo novo.
> 
> Tem alguma novidade agora pro final do ano no qual devo aguardar pra efetuar a compra ?


Antena setorial blindada tem a ALGcom
http://loja.clickmobile.com.br/setor...-15dbi-p-dupla
Informa 60º com 15dbi, mas abre 90 com praticamente 14dbi. Fora a abertura vertical de incríveis 18º. Se o uso for em ambiente denso ela é perfeita. Para áreas rurais ou planícies a ubnt de 20dbi é muito melhor devido ao lóbulo fechado e grande alcance.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Antena setorial blindada tem a ALGcom
> http://loja.clickmobile.com.br/setor...-15dbi-p-dupla
> Informa 60º com 15dbi, mas abre 90 com praticamente 14dbi. Fora a abertura vertical de incríveis 18º. Se o uso for em ambiente denso ela é perfeita. Para áreas rurais ou planícies a ubnt de 20dbi é muito melhor devido ao lóbulo fechado e grande alcance.


Olá. Aqui na cidade o terreno não é muito plano. É até bem irregular. Onde tá nossa torre é 50m do nível do mar, a mais ou menos 1km 60m, 1.5km 70m. Varia bastante.

Sem contar a grande quantidade de árvores .

Tenho aqueles shield da computech pra essa antena da ubnt será se ficaria bom com rádio epmp?

Na região não é viável trabalhar com 60 graus devido quantidade de clientes. Tem que ser 90 mesmo.



Essa da algcom trabalhando em 14dbi não ficaria muito fraca para maiores distancias? ou o CPE que compensaria?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Olá Nielson, Bom Dia!
> 
> A novidade para esse ano fica para a nova CPE eFORCE 180 com porta Gigabit e antena de 16dbi. O despacho dela inicia-se esse semana.
> 
> http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/epmp-force-180
> 
> Quanto a antena de 90º, pode usuar a da UBNT mesmo que tem a melhor relação custo x beneficio. http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-90-20dbi-5ghz 
> 
> Agora...se você for montar POP com antena de 60º e na compra com a quantidade que informou a Cambium tem uma condição muito boa para levar a antena de 60 dela e acaba saindo o mesmo valor de uma UBNT. Manda um e-mail para mim que te encaminho [email protected]


Pensei na antena de 90 da cambium, mais o preço dela torna inviavel. Não tem um preço melhor nelas?

----------


## Zucchi

> Pensei na antena de 90 da cambium, mais o preço dela torna inviavel. Não tem um preço melhor nelas?


Na da Cambium de 90 não. Realmente é fora da realidade. O que ocorre quando o cliente bate o pé que quer ela é eu chorar uma margem com eles. Melhora... mas continua doido.

----------


## Zucchi

> Ola Zucchi, só para acompanhar a linha ePMP, saiu alguma homologação :? ePMP Conectorizado ?


TG, toda a linha da Cambium é homologada por ela mesma no Brasil e os produtos só são vendidos após a homologação  :Smile:

----------


## rafaelplis

@*Zucchi* qual seria o custo do *ePMP 1000 Integrado , existe algum software para monitorar os clientes, achei uma excelente opção pra cliente que querem alto dezempenho*

----------


## JonasMT

> @*Zucchi* qual seria o custo do *ePMP 1000 Integrado , existe algum software para monitorar os clientes, achei uma excelente opção pra cliente que querem alto dezempenho*


Aqui voce acha toda a linha http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br

----------


## nslink

OPa, Jonas eu subi uma rede com epmp 1000, estou ativando clientes, posso dizer 2 coisas, o preço é 70% mais que ubnt ou mk, mas vale cada centavo. Ativa o cliente e esquece. Então a médio e longo prazo se paga com certeza. Sistema de gestão de provedor que integre as SM não achei nenhum. A Cambium tem um sistema dela estilo aircontrol da ubnt.

----------


## katraka

O que aconteceu com o epmp-1000-integrado? Não vende mais?

----------


## JonasMT

> O que aconteceu com o epmp-1000-integrado? Não vende mais?


creio que o force tenha tomado o lugar dele

----------


## katraka

> creio que o force tenha tomado o lugar dele


Sabe qual o alcance do ePMP Force 180 - Integrado para PTP?

----------


## JonasMT

> Sabe qual o alcance do ePMP Force 180 - Integrado para PTP?


Ainda nao usei, no site fala em 21km duvido hehe, com qualidade maxima eu acho que 5 a 7km no maximo!

----------


## katraka

Pois é, difícil de acreditar né? rsrs
Mas 5 a 7 sem antena externa tá de bom tamanho. Vou comprar um par pra testar. Conforme for, vou substituir uns 4 ou 5 enlaces.

----------


## JonasMT

> Pois é, difícil de acreditar né? rsrs
> Mas 5 a 7 sem antena externa tá de bom tamanho. Vou comprar um par pra testar. Conforme for, vou substituir uns 4 ou 5 enlaces.


Sim esta "otimo de bom" kkkkk

Aqui mesmo nos ptp de 1.5km a 12 uso epmp + algcom 22dbi é instalar e esquecer.

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi* qual seria o custo do *ePMP 1000 Integrado , existe algum software para monitorar os clientes, achei uma excelente opção pra cliente que querem alto dezempenho*


Olá Rafaelplis, o ePMP Integrado foi substituido pelo Force180. Antena de 17 dbi (contra 13 do integrado) e porta GIGABIT (contra porta Fast do Integrado).

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/epmp-force-180

----------


## wala

> Olá Rafaelplis, o ePMP Integrado foi substituido pelo Force180. Antena de 17 dbi (contra 13 do integrado) e porta GIGABIT (contra porta Fast do Integrado).
> 
> http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/epmp-force-180


No *datasheet* ta 16 dbi  :Flute:

----------


## Zucchi

> No *datasheet* ta 16 dbi


Datasheet está errado rs  :Big Grin: 
Ela vem com 17dbi de ganho real. Dentro dela inclusive não tem como setar outro ganho.

EDIT: Eles vão editar essa info no Datasheet pois no momento de fabricar eles mudaram e o DS já havia sido feito  :Smile:

----------


## rafaelplis

Mas e um cenário, onde muitos provedores tivessem usando todos o mesmas tecnologia (no caso a linha da Cambium), será que não voltariamos a estaca zero, pq hoje ubnt e MK tem igual tiririca cada ponto tem um! Junto com os abuso e má informação, as pessoas criam um ambiente difícil de trabalhar, deixando novamente tudo poluído mas em outro protocolo, sei que e em cenário difícil de acontecer, mas!!!

Sent from my XT1068 using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## faberfera

Segundo a Cambium,ia ser o céu =D,alguém já fez essa mesma pergunta em um post anterior,e ia sobrar canal pra trabalhar.

----------


## Zucchi

> Segundo a Cambium,ia ser o céu =D,alguém já fez essa mesma pergunta em um post anterior,e ia sobrar canal pra trabalhar.





> Mas e um cenário, onde muitos provedores tivessem usando todos o mesmas tecnologia (no caso a linha da Cambium), será que não voltariamos a estaca zero, pq hoje ubnt e MK tem igual tiririca cada ponto tem um! Junto com os abuso e má informação, as pessoas criam um ambiente difícil de trabalhar, deixando novamente tudo poluído mas em outro protocolo, sei que e em cenário difícil de acontecer, mas!!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using UnderLinux mobile app


Na realidade é o Céu, explico  :Big Grin: 



Em um POP você usa 2 Canais. Em uma cidade inteira, apenas 4 canais e já era. Sobrou frequência para todos. 

ePMP faz reuso de frequência. UBNT, MK, Intelbras e outros não.

----------


## raumaster

Eu até pagaria por um POP todo Cambium, mas a região que atuo nenhum cliente pagaria o valor da CPE e infelizmente não tenho como bancar nem parte do valor. Com SXT já to bancando parte do valor pro cliente, só cobro a antena, o resto da instalação sai tudo do meu bolso e o cliente ainda reclama! Se vc menciona sobre alta do dolar, que tudo subiu...ele não quer nem saber...  :Frown:

----------


## Zucchi

> Eu até pagaria por um POP todo Cambium, mas a região que atuo nenhum cliente pagaria o valor da CPE e infelizmente não tenho como bancar nem parte do valor. Com SXT já to bancando parte do valor pro cliente, só cobro a antena, o resto da instalação sai tudo do meu bolso e o cliente ainda reclama! Se vc menciona sobre alta do dolar, que tudo subiu...ele não quer nem saber...


É que no fim das contas você tem que inverter a conta. De fato, nenhum cliente paga por CPE ou por equipamento de qualidade, ele quer o acesso e não quer nem saber isso é fato. Mas equipamento tem que sair do bolso do empresário, de quem entende e de quem GERE o negocio. Eu também demorei para aceitar o fato.

Invisto por que preciso, por que não quero ter dor de cabeça. Ok, vou demorar o DOBRO do tempo para reaver o dinheiro mas por isso que se chama INVESTIMENTO. Nada no mundo dos negócios é na hora e o retorno do mercado de telecomunicações é a médio e longo prazo, assim como os equipamentos tem que durar esse tempo todo. 

No fim das contas é instalar e esquecer realmente. Nada de ficar trocando canal, subindo potencia e gastando HORAS a fio em resolução de problemas. No fim ele se pagou com toda certeza. Nem que seja na economia da conta de telefone e em menos deslocamento tecnico (mesmo que seja só você por exemplo).

----------


## 1929

Sem falar que barato sai caro... Se a CPE Cambium durar lá em cima vai se pagar.
O pior é a gente ir trocando equipamento no cliente porque deu pau. Esta conta é que a gente acaba não fazendo... só faz a conta da visita técnica... mas nos cantos vai juntando um monte de sucatas.

----------


## tgnet

Se eu disser que da para alugar SXT Lite5 a 15,00 por cpe, e ainda o locatário assume o risco de queima de lan. Aprovam a ideia ? isso sim é investimento a longo a prazo.

----------


## Zucchi

> Se eu disser que da para alugar SXT Lite5 a 15,00 por cpe, e ainda o locatário assume o risco de queima de lan. Aprovam a ideia ? isso sim é investimento a longo a prazo.


Eu tinha aqui uma tabela comparativa com o MTBF médio de UBNT, MK e ePMP. O ePMP chega a durar 3, 4x mais em média.

Quem opera com Canopy sabe que tem Canopy a mais de uma década rodando no mesmo local, logo, vou ter que discordar do investimento. Se o cliente assume tudo isso por 15 por mês, você pode ter uma CPE que dure até para o próximo cliente com qualidade superior e a prova de crescimento  :Wink: !

----------


## wala

Sera que fica bom zuchi uma omni de 13 dbi da ubnt num epmp gps? pois esse gps e muito caro. Se ficasse bom era uma boa ideia pra começar devagar em pequenas celulas.

----------


## JonasMT

> Sera que fica bom zuchi uma omni de 13 dbi da ubnt num epmp gps? pois esse gps e muito caro. Se ficasse bom era uma boa ideia pra começar devagar em pequenas celulas.


Pela experiencia que tenho aqui c/ omnitik e omni ubnt 10dbi "ela é melhor que a 13dbi" pelo grau de abertura vertical. 

Ja tenho sucesso com ambas dentro da cidade cliente até 1.5km imagina com um epmp.

No interior "ainda mais que aqui" kkkk uso a ubnt 10dbi em 2.4 com clientes a 4km sem problema algum!

----------


## wala

> Pela experiencia que tenho aqui c/ omnitik e omni ubnt 10dbi "ela é melhor que a 13dbi" pelo grau de abertura vertical. 
> 
> Ja tenho sucesso com ambas dentro da cidade cliente até 1.5km imagina com um epmp.
> 
> 
> 
> No interior "ainda mais que aqui" kkkk uso a ubnt 10dbi em 2.4 com clientes a 4km sem problema algum!



Interessante só falta agora uma omni 10 dbi e um epmp gps
Sobre as omni vc usa rocket ou rb912?

----------


## Zucchi

> Sera que fica bom zuchi uma omni de 13 dbi da ubnt num epmp gps? pois esse gps e muito caro. Se ficasse bom era uma boa ideia pra começar devagar em pequenas celulas.


Não fica Wala. A Cambium não fabrica a não recomenda o uso de forma alguma de antenas Omni devido ao fato de que ela irradia e capta interferencia em 360º prejudicando o equipamento. 

Melhor começar com um painel de 17dbi da UBNT mesmo para até 2/3km. Funciona MUITO bem e o valor é bem proximo ao da Omini.

----------


## JonasMT

> Zucchi, eu tô achando que vale mais a pena gastar nas cornetas blindadas da AlgCom do que com Basestation 17dBi.
> 
> Se for pra gastar com Basestation, eu vou com aquelas lindas AC de 45 graus, do restante, nenhuma.
> 
> O @*JonasMT* tá usando as Algcom blindadas de 60 graus, disse que o resultado é surpreendente.
> 
> Estou analisando agora o datasheet delas:
> 
> * A setorial AlgCom tem baixa isolação por polarização cruzada (19dB), e ainda tem VSWR 1,6:1
> ...


Uso a 60º da ubnt, pelo valor dela sou mais comprar 2 algcom e ainda sobra dinheiro. Eu fiquei contente de mais com o desempenho das algcom principalmente o ccq. To com painel misto com airgrid,sxt e wom + rb912 27 conectado e desses apenas 2 o ccq nao esta 100% pois preciso visitar e fazer um novo alinhamento.

Gostei tanto que ja pedi mais 6 para um novo pop.

----------


## johnicar

Os testes que vc fez entre ubnt e cambium, que modelo de e-pmp usou, com ou sem gps no cliente usou qual radio

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi, eu tô achando que vale mais a pena gastar nas cornetas blindadas da AlgCom do que com Basestation 17dBi.
> 
> Se for pra gastar com Basestation, eu vou com aquelas lindas AC de 45 graus, do restante, nenhuma.
> 
> O @*JonasMT* tá usando as Algcom blindadas de 60 graus, disse que o resultado é surpreendente.
> 
> Estou analisando agora o datasheet delas:
> 
> * A setorial AlgCom tem baixa isolação por polarização cruzada (19dB), e ainda tem VSWR 1,6:1
> ...


Ambas são realmente muito boas. ALGCOM tem um desenho futurista até  :Big Grin:  




> Os testes que vc fez entre ubnt e cambium, que modelo de e-pmp usou, com ou sem gps no cliente usou qual radio


O AP é o modelo com GPS/Sincronismo.

O equipamento cliente é o Force180 (CPE)

----------


## delegato

> Ambas são realmente muito boas. ALGCOM tem um desenho futurista até  
> 
> 
> 
> O AP é o modelo com GPS/Sincronismo.
> 
> O equipamento cliente é o Force180 (CPE)


Tem como me vender aquele kit epmp com portas gigabite sem as duas parábolas de 25dbi? quanto ficaria? pois pretendo usá-los com antenas maiores

----------


## Zucchi

> Tem como me vender aquele kit epmp com portas gigabite sem as duas parábolas de 25dbi? quanto ficaria? pois pretendo usá-los com antenas maiores


delegato, agora está liberado a comercialização do ePMP com GPS sem as antenas... mas ainda assim acaba não compensando. Vale mais comprar o kit e encostar as antenas 

Motivo: O KIT ainda continua na promoção.

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...p-sync-com-gps

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Zucchi quanto sai o up grade dessa licença se a pessoa quiser usar como ap pra mais de 10 cpes?

----------


## JonasMT

> Zucchi quanto sai o up grade dessa licença se a pessoa quiser usar como ap pra mais de 10 cpes?


Chuto que deve ser o valor do app full ou até um pouco mais no final das contas.

----------


## Zucchi

@*JonasMT* acertou rs!




> Zucchi quanto sai o up grade dessa licença se a pessoa quiser usar como ap pra mais de 10 cpes?


EDIT IMPORTANTE: R$ 1.365,00

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-sms-por-setor

----------


## nslink

Opas, vou Meter meu bedelho na discussão. 
Conheço os dois lados. UBNT - Mikrotk e Cambium. Rede rodando com clientes nos 3 fabricantes.
Levantamos uma rede que ainda esta pequena com cambium, e tenho um case muito proximo a mim, inclusive eu tenho acesso a essa rede. Por mais que o cambium custe praticamente o dobro do valor de UBNT e Mikrotik, eu particularmente jamais trocaria uma rede cambium por uma rede ubnt ou Mikrotik por mais afinada e profissional que ela possa ser. É difícil expressar a diferença brutal entre os fabricantes. So usando para saber o que estou falando. AHHHH o custo é o dobro, se você que uma rede a curtíssimo prazo - UBNT ou Mikrotik, se voce quer uma rede saudável e que se pague a médio prazo sem duvida nenhuma CAMBIUM. A confiabilidade do negocio é impressionante. Não tenho envolvimento nenhum com distribuidora nem o fabricante.
Meu skype: infoecialondrina

----------


## delegato

> @*JonasMT* acertou rs!
> 
> 
> 
> R$ 1.530,00
> 
> http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-sms-por-setor


Estou pensando em comprar o epmp para um ptp aqui, porém ele é N tem previsão se vai sair alguma versão AC, com maior capacidade de throughput? Sei que conseguiria algum acima dos 100mbs half, porém queria colocar algum pensando no futuro por isso estou pensando no netmetal que é ac.

----------


## Zucchi

> Estou pensando em comprar o epmp para um ptp aqui, porém ele é N tem previsão se vai sair alguma versão AC, com maior capacidade de throughput? Sei que conseguiria algum acima dos 100mbs half, porém queria colocar algum pensando no futuro por isso estou pensando no netmetal que é ac.


EDIT IMPORTANTE CORRIGINDO MEU ERRO:

R$ 1.365,00 é o valor de upgrade.

O ePMP não utiliza protocolo 802.11"X" de forma que não haverá nada em AC. Ele também não é "N" e sim, protocolo proprietário. 

Seu PTP é de quantos km? O PTP800 que é digital está com uma MEGA promoção de queima de estoque.

----------


## tcftelecom

PTP800 em 8 GHZ ,qual a banda(licença) e qual valor ?

----------


## Zucchi

> PTP800 em 8 GHZ ,qual a banda(licença) e qual valor ?


8ghz não tem mais. O que tem em estoque para despacho imediato é:

07 Enlaces - Banda de L6 GHz: 5.925 – 6.425 GHz
31 Enlaces - Banda de 11 GHz: 10.7 – 11.7 GHz
01 Enlace - Banda de 18 GHz: 17.7 – 19.7 GHz
02 Enlaces - Banda de 23 GHz: 21.2 – 23.6 GHz

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...microondas-par 

Valores referente a 1 (um) par de equipamentos. Incluso: 02 IDU's, 02 ODU's, 02 Fontes de alimentação e 02 Licenças FULL de 400Mbps.

----------


## Zucchi

Prezados, tópico original atualizado em 29/03/2016 com a informação do MTBF da linha.

----------


## johnicar

zucchi, que distancias consegue em 11ghz estoou pensando um enlace de 28km fresnell limpo

----------


## Zucchi

> zucchi, que distancias consegue em 11ghz estoou pensando um enlace de 28km fresnell limpo


Vc diz no enlace digital? Banda passante?

236/236 Mbps SIMETRICOS (nada impede de ser 400/70mbps por exemplo).

Entendi errado?

----------


## johnicar

so se fecharia em 11ghz 30km, a banda de 400/70 seria com canalizacao de 40mhz ou 56mhz

----------


## Zucchi

> so se fecharia em 11ghz 30km, a banda de 400/70 seria com canalizacao de 40mhz ou 56mhz


Com canal de 40mhz

----------


## FMANDU

@*Zucchi* essa CPE *ePMP Force 180 promete 200Mb, seria possível usar ela em um PTP de 400 metros passando uma banda de 90/20 ? Ela chega a fazer mais que isso? Sei que ela não é um equipamento proprio para PTP, mas o enlace é curto e um lado é impossível de se colocar uma antena maior.*

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi* essa CPE *ePMP Force 180 promete 200Mb, seria possível usar ela em um PTP de 400 metros passando uma banda de 90/20 ? Ela chega a fazer mais que isso? Sei que ela não é um equipamento proprio para PTP, mas o enlace é curto e um lado é impossível de se colocar uma antena maior.*


Mandu, passa sim com o pé nas costas.

Tenho cliente hoje passando 150/40.

----------


## Diovanibr

Acompanhando.

----------


## 1929

> Acompanhando.


Para acompanhar é mais simples utilizar a "Ferramentas de Tópicos", na barra logo acima do post. Assim mantém o tópico mais objetivo. Obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## Diovanibr

Ok, obrigado pela orientação.

----------


## Farroco

Olá a todos, alguém esta conseguindo usar a ferramenta cnMaestro ?

Já tentei online e com a opção de maquina virtual mais os rádios não se conecta ao servidor.

----------


## Zucchi

> Olá a todos, alguém esta conseguindo usar a ferramenta cnMaestro ?
> 
> Já tentei online e com a opção de maquina virtual mais os rádios não se conecta ao servidor.


Farroco, você colocou um gateway de saída VÁLIDO dentro dos rádios? Se eles não chegarem na internet, eles não conseguem se comunicar.

----------


## dulio2002

Olá @*Zucchi*, nos conhecemos ao vivo no Future Isp em Recife/Olinda. Fiquei bastante interessado no Force 200. Gostaria de tirar uma dúvida. Tenho um enlace de 16km hj com mikrotik, porém tenho problemas com ccq e tals. Acho q temos uma obstrução, muito pequena entre os dois pontos, bem leve mesmo, porém afeta a zona de Freznel, vide anexo. No Epmp Force 200, isso não seria problema correto?
E além dessa dúvida, é relativo a questão da quantidade de banda, no Link Planner é demonstrado que será possível agregado algo em torno de 219 mega, qui blz heim? Porém se eu achasse que fosse necessário poderia, através de configuração, colocar 180 mega de download e 40 de upload, ou até exagerar um pouco mais e colocar 200 de download e 20 de upload?
Mais uma, a questão do cabo invertido para não haver o curto, isso influenciaria na porta modular (modular, não sei se esse é o termo, me corrija, por favor se eu estiver errado) em 100 mega ou 1 giga?

----------


## JonasMT

> Olá @*Zucchi*, nos conhecemos ao vivo no Future Isp em Recife/Olinda. Fiquei bastante interessado no Force 200. Gostaria de tirar uma dúvida. Tenho um enlace de 16km hj com mikrotik, porém tenho problemas com ccq e tals. Acho q temos uma obstrução, muito pequena entre os dois pontos, bem leve mesmo, porém afeta a zona de Freznel, vide anexo. No Epmp Force 200, isso não seria problema correto?
> E além dessa dúvida, é relativo a questão da quantidade de banda, no Link Planner é demonstrado que será possível agregado algo em torno de 219 mega, qui blz heim? Porém se eu achasse que fosse necessário poderia, através de configuração, colocar 180 mega de download e 40 de upload, ou até exagerar um pouco mais e colocar 200 de download e 20 de upload?
> Mais uma, a questão do cabo invertido para não haver o curto, isso influenciaria na porta modular (modular, não sei se esse é o termo, me corrija, por favor se eu estiver errado) em 100 mega ou 1 giga?


Se tem obstruçao nem mesmo digital resolve. Sobre o cabo é necessario grimpar um das ponta em um padrao diferente quando se usa regua poe se usar a fonte original nao a necessidade, isso não afeta a maneira da porta modular 10/100/1000 

Questao da banda pode setar 75% down e 25% quando vai lhe dar exato de cada um deles so testando mesmo.

----------


## dulio2002

> Se tem obstruçao nem mesmo digital resolve. Sobre o cabo é necessario grimpar um das ponta em um padrao diferente quando se usa regua poe se usar a fonte original nao a necessidade, isso não afeta a maneira da porta modular 10/100/1000 
> 
> Questao da banda pode setar 75% down e 25% quando vai lhe dar exato de cada um deles so testando mesmo.


Olá @*JonasMT*, vc chegou a dar uma visualizada na imagem q postei aqui? Aparentemente não tão problemático a questão da visada, já que o equipamento, Force 200, teria caraterística de nlos. Mas o que está na imagem seria o suficiente para forçar tando a banda para baixo?

----------


## JonasMT

> Olá @*JonasMT*, vc chegou a dar uma visualizada na imagem q postei aqui? Aparentemente não tão problemático a questão da visada, já que o equipamento, Force 200, teria caraterística de nlos. Mas o que está na imagem seria o suficiente para forçar tando a banda para baixo?


Olhei sim, ja tive enlaces com visada melhor e o mesmo problema, nesse cenario rb912 se sai muito melhor que epmp. Para a banda que pretende a visada nao deve ser 101% e sim 200% ou melhor pois alem de ser muita banda para um radio 5.8 ainda temos a interferencia. Se nao compro ainda lhe recomendo fortemete ideal 0.60cm e mimosa b5c vai passar esse 200mb com folga

----------


## Zucchi

> Olá @*Zucchi*, nos conhecemos ao vivo no Future Isp em Recife/Olinda. Fiquei bastante interessado no Force 200. Gostaria de tirar uma dúvida. Tenho um enlace de 16km hj com mikrotik, porém tenho problemas com ccq e tals. Acho q temos uma obstrução, muito pequena entre os dois pontos, bem leve mesmo, porém afeta a zona de Freznel, vide anexo. No Epmp Force 200, isso não seria problema correto?
> E além dessa dúvida, é relativo a questão da quantidade de banda, no Link Planner é demonstrado que será possível agregado algo em torno de 219 mega, qui blz heim? Porém se eu achasse que fosse necessário poderia, através de configuração, colocar 180 mega de download e 40 de upload, ou até exagerar um pouco mais e colocar 200 de download e 20 de upload?
> Mais uma, a questão do cabo invertido para não haver o curto, isso influenciaria na porta modular (modular, não sei se esse é o termo, me corrija, por favor se eu estiver errado) em 100 mega ou 1 giga?


Opa Dulio, vamos lá  :Smile: !

As características NLOS citadas são de visada PARCIALMENTE obstruída. Quando falamos em visada parcialmente obstruída, significa que até 40% da zona de fresnel (MÁXIMO) pode estar obstruída, não 100%. Outro ponto é que falta informar ao link planner o piso de ruido na parte INTERFERENCE.

Quanto ao perfil de down a up, recomendo não seta-lo para PTP pois a latência sobe muito. Deixe que ele mesmo se adeque ao que precisa passar. Outro ponto importante é que as taxas informadas - 180, 200, 220, 450mbps são AGREGADAS.




> Olá @*JonasMT*, vc chegou a dar uma visualizada na imagem q postei aqui? Aparentemente não tão problemático a questão da visada, já que o equipamento, Force 200, teria caraterística de nlos. Mas o que está na imagem seria o suficiente para forçar tando a banda para baixo?


Pelo que pude ver, mais de 40% da visada está obstruída.

----------


## johnicar

Acho que o pesoal confunde muito o nlos, nao e a linha de visada que tem que estar limpa , se nao o fresnel.

----------


## 1929

E acho que o Nlos só será praticável para nós, com o Wimax. É o protocolo que mais se aproxima dos resultados do LTE.

O @*speedpc* algum tempo atras postou um vídeo de uma instalação wimax em uma cidadezinha da Itália onde foi possível andar de carro por ruas estreitas praticamente em toda a área de cobertura sem cair a conexão. 90º da área não tem a mínima visada.

----------


## johnicar

Bom sem visada nao vai funcionar nada, o que ocorre sao as reflexoes de sinal e o protocolo consegue eliminar via algoritmos os sinais indesejados, se vc aplicar o wimax em areas rurais aonde nao ocorre reflexao em predios casas ou alguma coisa, nao vai funcionar.por isso que um ptp aonde o sinal da parabola minimiza ao maximo os sinais refletidos, o wimax vai funcionar como qualquer outro enlace

----------


## Zucchi

> E acho que o Nlos só será praticável para nós, com o Wimax. É o protocolo que mais se aproxima dos resultados do LTE.
> 
> O @*speedpc* algum tempo atras postou um vídeo de uma instalação wimax em uma cidadezinha da Itália onde foi possível andar de carro por ruas estreitas praticamente em toda a área de cobertura sem cair a conexão. 90º da área não tem a mínima visada.


Mas... Wimax morreu  :Frown:

----------


## FMANDU

Mas la fora ainda se fala muito em wimax, outro dia vi uma reportagem falando sobre o wimax2 ou algo assim.



> Mas... Wimax morreu

----------


## 1929

> Mas... Wimax morreu


É verdade. Aqui morreu mas lá fora esta funcionando.

----------


## Zucchi

> Mas la fora ainda se fala muito em wimax, outro dia vi uma reportagem falando sobre o wimax2 ou algo assim.


Mas ninguém implanta ainda  :Frown: 
Tudo LTE. (ao menos o que li outro dia na teleco)

----------


## 1929

> Mas ninguém implanta ainda 
> Tudo LTE. (ao menos o que li outro dia na teleco)


Sim, esta é a preferencia das grandes operadoras... Mas para os provedores independentes o Wimax seria o melhor... Mas como não interessou aos grandes o Ministério da Comunicação parou no tempo em relação a isto.

----------


## JonasMT

Boa tarde, alguem como EPMP usando em ptp de menos de 2km no modo ePTP?

Aqui desde que instalei a quase 1 ano sao quedas aleatorias e agora na ultima firmware estao constantes, mudo para TDP PTP resolve só que a latencia fica um lixo.

----------


## FMANDU

> Boa tarde, alguem como EPMP usando em ptp de menos de 2km no modo ePTP?
> 
> Aqui desde que instalei a quase 1 ano sao quedas aleatorias e agora na ultima firmware estao constantes, mudo para TDP PTP resolve só que a latencia fica um lixo.


Não seria algo relacionado a energia, essas quedas? Aqui instalado a 3 meses e está a todos esses dias sem desconectar. ao fui hoje olhar o enlace pq falou aqui. Pra te falar a verdade eu até esqueço dele.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

> Não seria algo relacionado a energia, essas quedas? Aqui instalado a 3 meses e está a todos esses dias sem desconectar. ao fui hoje olhar o enlace pq falou aqui. Pra te falar a verdade eu até esqueço dele.
> 
> Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App


Quantos km? Pois quando era 12km era solido, passo pra 1.5km começo os problemas.
Sobre energia ponta CPE XPS 15a ponta AP fonte original. Cabos e pontas revistos, ja tive o mesmo problema em outro ptp 1.3km na epoca o mimimimi era uma versao bugada que fui premiado e logo iria resolver, papo furado pra nao dar a garantia e trocar o equipamento, na epoca consegui amenizar bem fixando o canal, só que agora nao resolveu e na versao 3.0.1 ta pior ainda reboots aleatorios

----------


## FMANDU

a distancia é de 2km visada e fresnel 100%, equipamentos ligados em nobreak, 100% de uptime.

----------


## JonasMT

> a distancia é de 2km visada e fresnel 100%, equipamentos ligados em nobreak, 100% de uptime.


Pois é alimentaçao e cabo ja descartei, vou voltar a versao para 2.6.2 nao resolver vou tirar de vez subir as pau para toda obra rb912.

Qual radio voce ta usando e versao do firmware?

----------


## Zucchi

Pessoal, tópico devidamente atualizado com a adição da linha ePMP 2000  :Smile:

----------


## lleonardo

Uma coisa que não ficou clara pra mim @*Zucchi*, caso eu coloque o EPMP 2000 como AP, meus clientes continuarão usando o epmp force 180 ou a linha 2000 utiliza outra cpe?

----------


## raumaster

Nao sou Zucchi, mas a mesma cpe. 

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## lleonardo

Obrigado por responder @*raumaster*.

----------


## Zucchi

> Uma coisa que não ficou clara pra mim @*Zucchi*, caso eu coloque o EPMP 2000 como AP, meus clientes continuarão usando o epmp force 180 ou a linha 2000 utiliza outra cpe?


A mesma CPE. A inteligência toda concentra-se no AP + BeamForming  :Smile:

----------


## JonasMT

> Pois é alimentaçao e cabo ja descartei, vou voltar a versao para 2.6.2 nao resolver vou tirar de vez subir as pau para toda obra rb912.
> 
> Qual radio voce ta usando e versao do firmware?


Bom terminei meus teste, a 10d mudei de ePTP para TDD "Tem topico com mesmo problema no forum oficial" e unica soluçao e ptp de curta distancia foi essa.

Nunca mais reinicio ou perdeu o link totalmente estavel. Contra a latencia é um porcaria 20 a 60ms, ap quando chega proximo a 100mb de trafego fica uma misera pra acessar. Vou retirar e instalar rb912

----------


## nslink

Caras, nao sei o que acontece com voces, mas eu tenho varios enlance com ePMP1000 e force200.
6Km, 1km, 2km enfim... tive um problema uns meses atras, com ePTP, mudei pra TDD, basicamente nao tive mais problemas.
Alias minha rede inteira é cambium, quando tenho problema em algum cliente, penso em qualquer coisa, menos problemas nas CPE ou setoriais.
Tenho 2 clientes com problema de visada, tentei cancelar o contrato dos clientes, um deles ate ameaçou queimar nosso filme no face se cancelarmos ele.
Pra mim é um diferença enorme, em relação ao que ja tive com outros fabricantes.

----------


## JonasMT

> Caras, nao sei o que acontece com voces, mas eu tenho varios enlance com ePMP1000 e force200.
> 6Km, 1km, 2km enfim... tive um problema uns meses atras, com ePTP, mudei pra TDD, basicamente nao tive mais problemas.
> Alias minha rede inteira é cambium, quando tenho problema em algum cliente, penso em qualquer coisa, menos problemas nas CPE ou setoriais.
> Tenho 2 clientes com problema de visada, tentei cancelar o contrato dos clientes, um deles ate ameaçou queimar nosso filme no face se cancelarmos ele.
> Pra mim é um diferença enorme, em relação ao que ja tive com outros fabricantes.


ePTP só funciono aqui acima de 10km passo até mais banda que esse de 1.5km a baixo dessa distancia sempre foi esse sofrimento de radio reiniciar ou ficar perdendo a wire. 
O problema do TDD é essa latencia, ridicula de mais! Se joga uma rb912 nao passa de 4ms, se tem cliente que joga online entao TDD nos ptp é um tiro no pé

----------


## Diovanibr

Olá nslink, por gentileza, podes descrever quais os planos que vc atende e qtd de clintes e banda passante no AP com GPS. Estou pensando em implementar aqui uma base com GPS para atender 50 clientes com planos 10mb dow e 2 de up com cliente mais distante à 1km. O que acha?

----------


## nslink

Os meus aqui em TDD latencia entre 8 e 10ms.

----------


## nslink

> Olá nslink, por gentileza, podes descrever quais os planos que vc atende e qtd de clintes e banda passante no AP com GPS. Estou pensando em implementar aqui uma base com GPS para atender 50 clientes com planos 10mb dow e 2 de up com cliente mais distante à 1km. O que acha?


Aqui por questão de saída de link, só vendo plano de 6MB down por 3Mb up.
Ainda é o ePMP 1000, o 2000 com beamforming chegaram agora.
Tenho setorial com esses planos em 40Mhz atendendo 60 Clientes com tranquilidade. Penso em fazer planos de 8 e 10mb tambem, nos proximos meses.

----------


## JonasMT

> Os meus aqui em TDD latencia entre 8 e 10ms.


Aqui na baixa de 20 a 60ms com 80 a 90mb de trafego

----------


## Diovanibr

> Aqui por questão de saída de link, só vendo plano de 6MB down por 3Mb up.
> Ainda é o ePMP 1000, o 2000 com beamforming chegaram agora.
> Tenho setorial com esses planos em 40Mhz atendendo 60 Clientes com tranquilidade. Penso em fazer planos de 8 e 10mb tambem, nos proximos meses.


Agradeço por sua resposta. 

São 60 clientes consumindo banda ou 60 cadastrados, qual o througput médio no AP ?

Então com um bom link vou conseguir atender os 50 clientes com 10mb/2mb com uma média de 35 conectados.

----------


## nslink

> Agradeço por sua resposta. 
> 
> São 60 clientes consumindo banda ou 60 cadastrados, qual o througput médio no AP ?
> 
> Então com um bom link vou conseguir atender os 50 clientes com 10mb/2mb com uma média de 35 conectados.



60 clientes conectados no setor. Eu particularmente quero testar clientes com 10MB pra ver o que acontece.
Assim que migrar vou fazer um teste colocar os clientes para navegar, com 8 e 10MB. Hoje pico máximo que já tive na setorial foi 45MB.

----------


## viaradio

Olá você vende os rádios e distribuidora ?

----------


## Zucchi

> Caras, nao sei o que acontece com voces, mas eu tenho varios enlance com ePMP1000 e force200.
> 6Km, 1km, 2km enfim... tive um problema uns meses atras, com ePTP, mudei pra TDD, basicamente nao tive mais problemas.
> Alias minha rede inteira é cambium, quando tenho problema em algum cliente, penso em qualquer coisa, menos problemas nas CPE ou setoriais.
> Tenho 2 clientes com problema de visada, tentei cancelar o contrato dos clientes, um deles ate ameaçou queimar nosso filme no face se cancelarmos ele.
> Pra mim é um diferença enorme, em relação ao que ja tive com outros fabricantes.


Ns, tenho uma versão de FW com o problema do modo ePTP corrigido. Essa é uma versão "interna" nossa. A correção mesmo só sairá na proxima versão de FW.

Me envia um e-mail que te passo ela:

[email protected]




> Aqui na baixa de 20 a 60ms com 80 a 90mb de trafego




Aquela questão do modo ePTP ficar caindo como disse acima... e-mail para mim que te envio a FW  :Smile: 




> Olá você vende os rádios e distribuidora ?




Somos sim: www.connectivitatelecom.com.br

----------


## JonasMT

@*Zucchi* demoro hem, mas o importante é que foi resolvido.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Como fica ping de um cliente para o AP? 

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## TsouzaR

> Como fica ping de um cliente para o AP? 
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk


A última informação que tive sobre isso, não lembro se fornecida pelo Zucchi ou outra pessoa, foi de uma média de 14ms do CPE ao AP. Eu acho muito...

----------


## NielsonPadilha

vish 14ms é muito alto, pensei que ficava em torno de uns 3ms a 5ms

----------


## raumaster

Entregando banda que eles prometem, na quantidade de assinantes que prometem, 4 setores com apenas 2 canais na torre, quem liga se dá 5 ou 14ms? Eu não ligo... só gamer mesmo!

----------


## viaradio

Compramos aqui, radio e antena kit completo para fazer teste sabado, ai posto resultados tambem

----------


## nslink

Caras por experiencia própria, depois que você estiver usando eles, nunca mais vai querer saber de outro equipamento para por no teu cliente, tenho suporte nos cliente? Tenho sim.. bem pouco mais tenho, sempre é problema no roteador do cliente ou algo nessa linha... tive muito pouco com problemas, que foram trocados por novos, não foi pra conserto, venho outro novo.

----------


## raumaster

Alguém ja viu o cnmedusa pmp450m? 400 mega ou mais por setor! Mas queria perguntar prs quem souber...vi um preço de 6995,00 dolares por setor foea do pais. É isso mesmo?!

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Zucchi

> Como fica ping de um cliente para o AP? 
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk





> A última informação que tive sobre isso, não lembro se fornecida pelo Zucchi ou outra pessoa, foi de uma média de 14ms do CPE ao AP. Eu acho muito...





> vish 14ms é muito alto, pensei que ficava em torno de uns 3ms a 5ms


Vamos lá, a media é entre 12 a 18ms (tipicamente) dependendo do tamanho do frame size configurado. No frame size de 5ms ele fica na casa dos 16 a 18ms. Isso com 1 ou com 120 clientes em cima. Se configurado com o frame size de 2.5ms e utilizando o reuso de frequência, fica na casa dos 12ms.

Vamos deixar a latência de lado um pouco e prestar atenção no JITTER. O que manda para jogos, streaming, vídeochamada, etc é o JITTER e não a latência. TODO o sistema sincronizado e organizado tem uma latência nessa casa (vide radwin, airspan, etc...).

O VIVO Fibra de 200mbps tem latência de 12ms.




> Alguém ja viu o cnmedusa pmp450m? 400 mega ou mais por setor! Mas queria perguntar prs quem souber...vi um preço de 6995,00 dolares por setor foea do pais. É isso mesmo?!
> 
> Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App


Para fins comparativos, o VIVO FIBRA de 200mbps tem a MESMA latência que falamos acima. 

É isso mesmo, ele é do capeta. Mas não se esqueça que esse valor é dele sem o GPS, Fonte, e licenças de mu-mimo, etc...

Por aqui no BR: http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...egree-row-5ghz 

O problema é o valor do cliente...

----------


## raumaster

57 mil reais???? Por setor?? Kkkkkkk. So operadora grande tipo de celular pra comprar...E achei q o cliente podia ser o mesmo force 180...esquece isso pra provedor wireless. 4000,00 a CPE! Nem pra provedor grande, é irreal... Melhor fibra. 

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## aacircordeiro

tentei localizar as homologações da linha epmp na anatel, achei 14 páginas mas não encontrei nada de epmp, alguém poderia me informar como achar os certificados de homologação?

----------


## vitorfagundes

Boa noite pessoal,
Para acessar os *"Certificados de Homologação/Produtos Homogados"* da Anatel para qualquer produto, segue o link:
http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sgch/C...gacao/tela.asp

----------


## johnicar

pasa o numero de homologacao da linha epmp, na pagina ai tambem nao achei.

----------


## vitorfagundes

Se não está na página de Homologação é por quê o produto não foi Homologado pela Anatel.

----------


## 1929

Entra no link postado e no formulário entra como solicitante. CAMBIUM. Vai aparecer pág e pag. Dai é só procurar o modelo. Se não constar é porque nao foi. Segundo a Cambium do Brasil estes modelos novos para isp estariam homologados

----------


## johnicar

pois e ja procurei mas nao achei quem souber e so pasar o numero, tem como 15 paginas mas nehuma fala dos epmp

----------


## raumaster

E ai, tem ou nao tem homologação? Será que tão mentindo? Pq nos Webnars da Cambium sempre dizem que o produto está homologado... Tentei verificar agora e o sistema está passando por atualização, só volta em fevereiro.

----------


## johnicar

Me pasaram estes Force 180/200: 4582-15-7745ePMP 1000 Sync: 3601-13-7745ePMP 2000: 05280-16-07745﻿

----------


## Zucchi

> pasa o numero de homologacao da linha epmp, na pagina ai tambem nao achei.





> Boa noite pessoal,
> Para acessar os *"Certificados de Homologação/Produtos Homogados"* da Anatel para qualquer produto, segue o link:
> http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sgch/C...gacao/tela.asp





> E ai, tem ou nao tem homologação? Será que tão mentindo? Pq nos Webnars da Cambium sempre dizem que o produto está homologado... Tentei verificar agora e o sistema está passando por atualização, só volta em fevereiro.





> tentei localizar as homologações da linha epmp na anatel, achei 14 páginas mas não encontrei nada de epmp, alguém poderia me informar como achar os certificados de homologação?


A Cambium só coloca produtos nos Brasil após homologar. O sistema da Anatel é uma desgraça mesmo.


Me enviem um e-mail que envio o certificado de homologação para vocês: [email protected]

----------


## JonasMT

Pessoal atualiza o topico com um radio que eu botava a maior fé!

FORCE 200 que promete até 25km e de 200mb de banda, pois bem como ja tinha os epmp 1000 porta fast e preciso de mais de 100mb nesse enlace, comprei 8 enlace force 200 até agora subi 3

Primeiro enlace um backup de rota
13km - sinal -55 
- teste entre radios 215down por 195up
- teste entre rb 170down e 135up

Nesse enlace ja fiquei cabreiro e com pé atraz, pois bem como meu mimosa tava fazendo mais raiva que tudo resolvi tirar ele e subir os outros 2 enlace.

2º Enlace
1.6km - sinal -45
- Teste entre radios 220down e 210up
- 450 cliente em cima o radio o peida e chora, nao consegue passar mais que 100mb de trafego nem amarado, ambas as portas modulando em GB nessa rota geralmente tenho por volta de 120 a 160mb quando era mimosa, latencia RIDICULA entre 35 a 80ms.

3º Enlace 
1.2km sinal -43
- Teste de banda 220down e 210up
- 300 cliente em cima, novamente nao passa de 100mb apenas a latencia é um pouco menos entre 15 a 40ms. A modo de comparaçao rb912 fazia seus 130mb e 2 a 8ms.

Enfim radio muito estavel e construçao da parabola bem robusta, mas um vergonha um radio que promete 220mb nao aguentar mais de 15mil pps e tao pouco mais de 100mb metade do prometido.

Alimenta o radio fonte xps 15a c/ fag /1000, cabo mppt c/ conector blindado, aterramento ok. Tudo como manda o figurino, pra ultimo subi as fonte original e o mesmo problema.

Soluçao? Destinar eles a ptp de menor importar e subir af5-x c/ ideal de 25dbi. Pq nao passo fibra? Pq nao tenho a licença e cada enlace vira 8km devido a topologia do local.

print das interface com trafego do momento.

----------


## FMANDU

> Pessoal atualiza o topico com um radio que eu botava a maior fé!
> 
> FORCE 200 que promete até 25km e de 200mb de banda, pois bem como ja tinha os epmp 1000 porta fast e preciso de mais de 100mb nesse enlace, comprei 8 enlace force 200 até agora subi 3
> 
> Primeiro enlace um backup de rota
> 13km - sinal -55 
> - teste entre radios 215down por 195up
> - teste entre rb 170down e 135up
> 
> ...


Jonas esse seu 2° enlace são muitos cliente em cima desse equipamento. Se eu não me engano são 22.000 PPS no force 200, chegou a isso nesse enlace?
Eu tinha um aqui passando mais ou menos 110/15.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

@*FMANDU* somados TX/RX nao chega a 17mil os pps sao os numeros logo apos os mb de tx/rx da screen acima.

Oque me deixa peidado é justamente isso prometer 220mb, voce faz o teste de banda com radio sem clientes chega bem proximo é jogar cliente em cima vira uma negaçao, até pra acessar a cpe é um sofrimento. Enfim se for isso mesmo só prova que toda empresa quer saber e de vender....

----------


## JonasMT

Bom pessoal passado algumas semanas la se foi a ultima chance de usar cambium em enlaces importantes e com pps acima de 10mil. Enfim todo fabricante é igual, promete deus e o mundo e nao entrega metade como sempre.
Ele faz 220mb? Nao em apenas um sentido rbs nas pontas 190mb a latencia ja vai pras cucuia, como falei desde o inicio ele nao aguenta mais que 12mil pps com estabilidade.

Na screen a baixo cerca de 15mil pps e pouco mais de 110mb de trafego agredado. Sem cliente em cima teste entre radios faz 220down e 210up, entre rbs 195 down e 175up.

Latencia alta, perca de pacote e link sendo gargalado pelo radio pois o consumo ai com rb912 era de cerca de 140mb. Amanho subindo af5-x

----------


## Zucchi

A comparação entre Mimosa, AirFiber e Force 200 não é justa. São rádios completamente diferentes para cenários diferentes e dentre as centenas de cases de sucesso mundo a fora (alguém mais ai com problemas?) creio que o Force 200 foi extremamente mal dimensionado para a sua aplicação e necessidade.

O rádio promete e FAZ os 220mbps e como todo rádio em 5ghz AGREGADO. 
O Force 200 faz 22.000 PPS e a distancia máxima é 24km com canal de 40mhz.

Claramente não é o rádio para passar 450 clientes em cima.

Para esse volume de trafego concordo que o ideal seria:

Mimosa B5
AirFiber X
PTP 650
PTP 800/820S/C

O resto não vai te atender mesmo.

----------


## chocobama

> Pessoal atualiza o topico com um radio que eu botava a maior fé!
> 
> FORCE 200 que promete até 25km e de 200mb de banda, pois bem como ja tinha os epmp 1000 porta fast e preciso de mais de 100mb nesse enlace, comprei 8 enlace force 200 até agora subi 3
> 
> Primeiro enlace um backup de rota
> 13km - sinal -55 
> - teste entre radios 215down por 195up
> - teste entre rb 170down e 135up
> 
> ...


Cara onde compro essas ideal de 25dbi? Ouço você falar tão bem delas que desejo testar alguns enlaces aqui.

----------


## portalink

Se for a que estou pensando, segue: http://idealantenas.com.br/

----------


## FMANDU

Mas @*Zucchi*, o problemas do @*JonasMT* não é por questão da quantidade de usuários, mas sim os pps, parece que a antena não aguenta essa demanda. Não seria esse lote de force200 com defeito?

----------


## FMANDU

@*JonasMT* você usava o epmp /100 não é isso? Ele aguentava os 90/100M, com latência aceitável?

----------


## Zucchi

> Mas @*Zucchi*, o problemas do @*JonasMT* por questão da quantidade de usuários, mas sim os pps, parece que a antena não aguenta essa demanda. Não seria esse lote de force200 com defeito?


O Force 200 aguenta 22.000 PPS. Tem que ser observado qual o tipo de fila utilizado no Mikrotik também mas fica claro que 450 usuários em cima vão consumir com facilidade os 22.000 PPS.

Era bom ter aberto um case de suporte diretamente com a Cambium e deixado o pessoal da Engenharia ver o que ocorre.

----------


## JonasMT

> O Force 200 aguenta 22.000 PPS. Tem que ser observado qual o tipo de fila utilizado no Mikrotik também mas fica claro que 450 usuários em cima vão consumir com facilidade os 22.000 PPS.
> 
> Era bom ter aberto um case de suporte diretamente com a Cambium e deixado o pessoal da Engenharia ver o que ocorre.


Eu abri case, inclussive no forum oficial. Eu limitei os cliente desse pop, gerando assim 11mil pps down e 5 a 6mil up em media.

O radio ja penava, pings ridiculos acima de 300ms. Enfim o radio é uma bela bomba e joguei meu dinheiro fora.

Nao tem essa de lote, megasena premiado e afins. Quando relatei a quase 3 anos que no modo ePTP e enlace curto a baixo de 2km o wire se perdia do nada tbm foi "premiado,lote e todo o mimi" resultado outro dia conferindo os log finalmente saio a correçao.

Enfim soluçoes amadoras como essa nao quero mais na minha rede, pois nao sou tarzan tao pouco homem aranha pra viver pendurado em torre trocando radio.

Passo de 120mb nao tem geito ou é digital ou af5x, mimosa nao quero nem de graça esse sim é loteria.

----------


## JonasMT

> @*JonasMT* você usava o epmp /100 não é isso? Ele aguentava os 90/100M, com latência aceitável?


Por ele passava 85 a 90mb down e 10 a 20up, só que latencia ja estava na faixa de 20 a 30ms quando a porta passava dos 90mb subi e era problema constante de cliente caindo o pppoe nesse pop "uso pppoe centralizado com ospf".

Instalei os af5x pronto tudo resolvido.

Esse force pode até ser um bom produto para cpe cliente, agora para ptp qualquer lhg poe ele no bolso.

----------


## midnightmen

> Por ele passava 85 a 90mb down e 10 a 20up, só que latencia ja estava na faixa de 20 a 30ms quando a porta passava dos 90mb subi e era problema constante de cliente caindo o pppoe nesse pop "uso pppoe centralizado com ospf".
> 
> Instalei os af5x pronto tudo resolvido.
> 
> Esse force pode até ser um bom produto para cpe cliente, agora para ptp qualquer lhg poe ele no bolso.


Tenho elnace force 200 aqui firmware 3.2.2 e ta segurando 100 mbps limitado pela interface PTP de 3.2 km visada meio ruim setado em 20 mhz.

22.000 pps são 220 mbps de trafego é o que esta na especificação do produto. não tem como vc ter 100 mbps de trafego e 20.000 pps no hardware.

----------


## JonasMT

> Tenho elnace force 200 aqui firmware 3.2.2 e ta segurando 100 mbps limitado pela interface PTP de 3.2 km visada meio ruim setado em 20 mhz.
> 
> 22.000 pps são 220 mbps de trafego é o que esta na especificação do produto. não tem como vc ter 100 mbps de trafego e 20.000 pps no hardware.


A va serio que 22mil pps nao sao 220mbps? Voce leu meus outros poste? Pelo visto nao, teste entre radio 220/220 em 13km
TESTE entre ccrs 190 a 210 down e 170 a 195up

Tive os mesmo resultados em 1.5km e 13km e voce esta totalmente enganado na sua conta pps vs mbps.

Tudo vai da quantidade de cliente na outra ponta e a quantidade requisiçoes deles, tenho aqui 250mb de trafego e mais de 50mil pps em cima de uma mimosa lite com latencia de 1 a 2ms.

af5-x agora passando 120mb é 17mil pps ping de 1 a 2ms.

Enfim vou usar esse force aonde nao preciso mais que 80mb ou seja area rural.

----------


## lleonardo

> A va serio que 22mil pps nao sao 220mbps? Voce leu meus outros poste? Pelo visto nao, teste entre radio 220/220 em 13km
> TESTE entre ccrs 190 a 210 down e 170 a 195up
> 
> Tive os mesmo resultados em 1.5km e 13km e voce esta totalmente enganado na sua conta pps vs mbps.
> 
> Tudo vai da quantidade de cliente na outra ponta e a quantidade requisiçoes deles, tenho aqui 250mb de trafego e mais de 50mil pps em cima de uma mimosa lite com latencia de 1 a 2ms.
> 
> af5-x agora passando 120mb é 17mil pps ping de 1 a 2ms.
> 
> Enfim vou usar esse force aonde nao preciso mais que 80mb ou seja area rural.



Você até me desanimou com essa sua experiência. Já fui cobaia com mimosa e me lasquei, tive os problemas que todos já conhecem e pensei nos cambium, mas não tenho tempo nem dinheiro pra ser cobaia e ficar tendo esses estresses. Jonas, estou pensando em montar um pop só com cambium. Vc tem alguma experiência com a linha Epmp?

----------


## JonasMT

> Você até me desanimou com essa sua experiência. Já fui cobaia com mimosa e me lasquei, tive os problemas que todos já conhecem e pensei nos cambium, mas não tenho tempo nem dinheiro pra ser cobaia e ficar tendo esses estresses. Jonas, estou pensando em montar um pop só com cambium. Vc tem alguma experiência com a linha Epmp?


Nao tenho pois nao acho a soluçao viavel, e tive que profissionalizar o transporte do link "busco a quase 200km" entao sai de 5.8 e mudei tudo pra huawei cabo meu $$ pra fibra kkkkkk

Pois nao adianta fibra/cambium ou seja oque for se teu link nao tiver qualidade.

Ainda sobre o cambium tenho vontade de ver um celula com suas 80 a 110 cpe e passando proximo ao prometido que seria 200mbps, nunca vi um case realmente acima de 80 cpe o mesmo acontece com elevate. Essas empresa sao "burras" pq nao pega um dos varios profissional do mercado br e monta um case de sucesso pra divulgar melhor, quem sabe assim nao sana as duvidas de uma vez por toda.

Elevate tem um case no face de um provedor com umas 40 cpe que ficao reiniciando tem uns 3d que nao acompanho nao sei se ele resolveu.

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas, eu acho que ele quer dizer que 1Mbps corresponde a 1 mil pps. Se for, queria entender esse cálculo aí.


Hum agora entendi mestre!

Print de um ptp 132.8mbs agregado ou 20.781pps a conta nao bate mesmo hehe

A nao ser que ele esteja usando nessa conta dele apenas download ai quase bate.

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas, eu acompanho esse provedor que você citou (ele está aqui perto), e vi a discussão no Facebook e só foi relatado ser "bug". 
> 
> Eu já pensei em Cambium, mas diante desses relatos eu não tive coragem de levar pro diretor da empresa isso como sugestão, ainda continuamos investindo em fibra.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Eu também estou querendo entender essa relação (será que ele também diz que o canal 5700MHz é o melhor pra se trabalhar?), eu tentei editar o post pra acrescentar e acabei excluindo e também não consegui voltar (estou usando o app mobile).


Rapaz essa dos canal estava em reforma aqui nem deu pra acompanhar direito kkkkk

Esse provedor do Elevate conseguiu resolver?

----------


## midnightmen

Olha aqui esta dentro do esperado do que equipamento pode fazer, 22.000 pps são condiçoes 100% ideiais de funcionamento isso no mundo de hoje é quase impossivel, mas aqui esta dentro do esperado para um link de visada não 100% e 20 mhz.

----------


## lleonardo

> Nao tenho pois nao acho a soluçao viavel, e tive que profissionalizar o transporte do link "busco a quase 200km" entao sai de 5.8 e mudei tudo pra huawei cabo meu $$ pra fibra kkkkkk
> 
> Pois nao adianta fibra/cambium ou seja oque for se teu link nao tiver qualidade.
> 
> Ainda sobre o cambium tenho vontade de ver um celula com suas 80 a 110 cpe e passando proximo ao prometido que seria 200mbps, nunca vi um case realmente acima de 80 cpe o mesmo acontece com elevate. Essas empresa sao "burras" pq nao pega um dos varios profissional do mercado br e monta um case de sucesso pra divulgar melhor, quem sabe assim nao sana as duvidas de uma vez por toda.
> 
> Elevate tem um case no face de um provedor com umas 40 cpe que ficao reiniciando tem uns 3d que nao acompanho nao sei se ele resolveu.


Onde vou montar um pop não vale a pena fibrar. As casas são muito distantes umas das outras e pelos meus calculos, os valores com os rádios, mesmo sendo câmbium, é bem mais barato. O intuito é oferecer planos de até 15Mb pra, mais ou menos, 150 clientes. E como esse pop será do zero, não vou usar esse Elevate e nem sei se usaria, pq é um soft melhorado no hardware q já conhecemos. Cheguei a ver esse caso que vc mencionou sobre o problema que um provedor estava tendo, mas não sei se resolveram. Vou dar uma fuçada aqui pra ver se acho.

----------


## TsouzaR

Dúvida: posso misturar CPEs SISO e MIMO em um AP ePMP com Elevate?

Pergunto isso pois temos muitos clientes com AirGrid aqui na rede e não é viável fazê-los comprar outro CPE, que seja MIMO, no caso de uma migração para ePMP.

Há uns 2 anos fiz testes com pontos de acesso Ubiquiti e MikroTik e não consegui fazer funcionar essa mistura, com CPEs MIMO modulando em MCS 8 ou mais ao mesmo tempo que CPEs SISO modulavam em até MCS 7. Simplesmente ficou tudo meio doido (modulações erradas, outros CPEs não modulavam, etc.) e não funcionou para ninguém. O único jeito de manter os dois tipos de CPE juntos foi fazendo todo mundo trabalhar nas modulações SISO, ou seja, no máximo MCS 7, e é assim até hoje. Naquela época eu tinha menos conhecimento sobre isso tudo aqui, então não sei se fiz algo errado, mas a conclusão a que cheguei foi que se jogar SISO no meio, todo mundo só pode modular a no máximo MCS 7, para que funcione corretamente.

Como seria com Cambium ePMP? Se eu colocar AirGrid no meio, vou ter que limitar todo mundo a MCS 7? Ou, devido ao Airtime Fairness, vai ser possível ter essas AirGrids operando em MCS 1-7, enquanto outros CPEs comunicam em MCS 9-15? E o quanto essa mistura pode degradar a capacidade do ponto de acesso? @*Zucchi*?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

To montando um pop novo e tava pensando no cambium, porém gostaria de ver mais relatos positivos sobre ele.

----------


## Zucchi

> Dúvida: posso misturar CPEs SISO e MIMO em um AP ePMP com Elevate?
> 
> Pergunto isso pois temos muitos clientes com AirGrid aqui na rede e não é viável fazê-los comprar outro CPE, que seja MIMO, no caso de uma migração para ePMP.
> 
> Há uns 2 anos fiz testes com pontos de acesso Ubiquiti e MikroTik e não consegui fazer funcionar essa mistura, com CPEs MIMO modulando em MCS 8 ou mais ao mesmo tempo que CPEs SISO modulavam em até MCS 7. Simplesmente ficou tudo meio doido (modulações erradas, outros CPEs não modulavam, etc.) e não funcionou para ninguém. O único jeito de manter os dois tipos de CPE juntos foi fazendo todo mundo trabalhar nas modulações SISO, ou seja, no máximo MCS 7, e é assim até hoje. Naquela época eu tinha menos conhecimento sobre isso tudo aqui, então não sei se fiz algo errado, mas a conclusão a que cheguei foi que se jogar SISO no meio, todo mundo só pode modular a no máximo MCS 7, para que funcione corretamente.
> 
> Como seria com Cambium ePMP? Se eu colocar AirGrid no meio, vou ter que limitar todo mundo a MCS 7? Ou, devido ao Airtime Fairness, vai ser possível ter essas AirGrids operando em MCS 1-7, enquanto outros CPEs comunicam em MCS 9-15? E o quanto essa mistura pode degradar a capacidade do ponto de acesso? @*Zucchi*?


Como o ePMP lida com cada CPE como se fosse um ponto a ponto individual, não terá problemas. Cada equipamento vai falar na sua modulação máxima disponivel sem arrebentar o setor todo como em UBNT/MK.

Pode mandar ver.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Como o ePMP lida com cada CPE como se fosse um ponto a ponto individual, não terá problemas. Cada equipamento vai falar na sua modulação máxima disponivel sem arrebentar o setor todo como em UBNT/MK.
> 
> Pode mandar ver.


Valeu, @*Zucchi*! Essa informação vai influenciar muito nos projetos aqui.

Só falta agora sair o ePMP Elevate para MikroTik... Tem alguma previsão disso?

----------


## Zucchi

> Valeu, @*Zucchi*! Essa informação vai influenciar muito nos projetos aqui.
> 
> Só falta agora sair o ePMP Elevate para MikroTik... Tem alguma previsão disso?


Segundo semestre. Um pouco a mais ou um pouco a menos. Está quase ai.

----------


## EvertonMachado

> Você até me desanimou com essa sua experiência. Já fui cobaia com mimosa e me lasquei, tive os problemas que todos já conhecem e pensei nos cambium, mas não tenho tempo nem dinheiro pra ser cobaia e ficar tendo esses estresses. Jonas, estou pensando em montar um pop só com cambium. Vc tem alguma experiência com a linha Epmp?


lleonardo e JonasMT...desculpe entrar no assunto entre vocês, porém acredito que toda informação relacionada é bem vinda...

Como já sabemos, no mundo real precisamos pagar para ver, aqui não foi diferente...então segue o feedback para os amigos!

PROJETO PILOTO
- POP com duas Rocket´s M5 + dois Painel da UBNT atendendo com muita dificuldade em torno de 30 clientes
- Visada limpa, cliente mais distante 4 km, ângulo de abertura real entre clientes máximo de 90°
- Região de muito ruído/interferência, era muito comum o cliente ficar com CCQ baixo com péssimo desempenho
- 90% dos clientes com plano de 5 mega

Montei uma célula de teste com Painel Cambium + ePMP2000 com GPS + Antena Smart, neste momento temos quase 30 clientes com CPE UBNT + Firmware Elevate em produção.

Nos testes é perceptível que o desempenho melhorou muito, os clientes em que o sinal é bom é possível obter velocidades na casa dos 50 a 65 mega.

Ficou alguns clientes com sinal muito ruim devido ao ângulo de abertura fora do painel ou antena/cpe de baixa potência/ganho no cliente, porém mesmo nestes clientes é possível obter velocidades na casa dos 5 a 10 mega sem problemas. O grande detalhe é que mesmo com alguns clientes com sinal ruim o painel não perde o desempenho para atender os outros clientes.

Por enquanto o ponto negativo é a latência um pouco maior, porém ainda aceitável, afinal clientes que viviam reclamando agora relatam que conseguem abrir Netflix em 4k, Youtube e teste de velocidade ao mesmo tempo com ótimos resultados, experiência que antes não era possível. Acredito que o recurso de priorização de trafego via QoS deve ajudar muito priorizando trafego Multicast e VOIP.

Por enquanto estou gostando dos resultados, um Kit ePMP2000 Cambium substituiu dois painéis da UBNT com louvor, ainda estou tentando diminuir a latência porém os relatos é que ePMP tem uma latência maior mesmo.

----------


## EvertonMachado

> Dúvida: posso misturar CPEs SISO e MIMO em um AP ePMP com Elevate?
> 
> Pergunto isso pois temos muitos clientes com AirGrid aqui na rede e não é viável fazê-los comprar outro CPE, que seja MIMO, no caso de uma migração para ePMP.
> 
> Há uns 2 anos fiz testes com pontos de acesso Ubiquiti e MikroTik e não consegui fazer funcionar essa mistura, com CPEs MIMO modulando em MCS 8 ou mais ao mesmo tempo que CPEs SISO modulavam em até MCS 7. Simplesmente ficou tudo meio doido (modulações erradas, outros CPEs não modulavam, etc.) e não funcionou para ninguém. O único jeito de manter os dois tipos de CPE juntos foi fazendo todo mundo trabalhar nas modulações SISO, ou seja, no máximo MCS 7, e é assim até hoje. Naquela época eu tinha menos conhecimento sobre isso tudo aqui, então não sei se fiz algo errado, mas a conclusão a que cheguei foi que se jogar SISO no meio, todo mundo só pode modular a no máximo MCS 7, para que funcione corretamente.
> 
> Como seria com Cambium ePMP? Se eu colocar AirGrid no meio, vou ter que limitar todo mundo a MCS 7? Ou, devido ao Airtime Fairness, vai ser possível ter essas AirGrids operando em MCS 1-7, enquanto outros CPEs comunicam em MCS 9-15? E o quanto essa mistura pode degradar a capacidade do ponto de acesso? @*Zucchi*?



TsousaR...segue um caso real, 100% Elevate exatamente como você questionou (equipamentos com variação de MCS entre 1 a 15), com 100% dos clientes UBNT convertido para Elevate...

Como já sabemos, no mundo real precisamos pagar para ver, aqui não foi diferente...então segue o feedback para os amigos!

PROJETO PILOTO
- POP com duas Rocket´s M5 + dois Painel da UBNT atendendo com muita dificuldade em torno de 30 clientes
- Visada limpa, cliente mais distante 4 km, ângulo de abertura real entre clientes máximo de 90°
- Região de muito ruído/interferência, era muito comum o cliente ficar com CCQ baixo com péssimo desempenho
- 90% dos clientes com plano de 5 mega

Montei uma célula de teste com Painel Cambium + ePMP2000 com GPS + Antena Smart, neste momento temos quase 30 clientes com CPE UBNT + Firmware Elevate em produção.

Nos testes é perceptível que o desempenho melhorou muito, os clientes em que o sinal é bom é possível obter velocidades na casa dos 50 a 65 mega.

Ficou alguns clientes com sinal muito ruim devido ao ângulo de abertura fora do painel ou antena/cpe de baixa potência/ganho no cliente, porém mesmo nestes clientes é possível obter velocidades na casa dos 5 a 10 mega sem problemas. O grande detalhe é que mesmo com alguns clientes com sinal ruim o painel não perde o desempenho para atender os outros clientes.

Por enquanto o ponto negativo é a latência um pouco maior, porém ainda aceitável, afinal clientes que viviam reclamando agora relatam que conseguem abrir Netflix em 4k, Youtube e teste de velocidade ao mesmo tempo com ótimos resultados, experiência que antes não era possível. Acredito que o recurso de priorização de trafego via QoS deve ajudar muito priorizando trafego Multicast e VOIP.

Por enquanto estou gostando dos resultados, um Kit ePMP2000 Cambium substituiu dois painéis da UBNT com louvor, ainda estou tentando diminuir a latência porém os relatos é que ePMP tem uma latência maior mesmo.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> TsousaR...segue um caso real, 100% Elevate exatamente como você questionou (equipamentos com variação de MCS entre 1 a 15), com 100% dos clientes UBNT convertido para Elevate...
> 
> Como já sabemos, no mundo real precisamos pagar para ver, aqui não foi diferente...então segue o feedback para os amigos!
> 
> PROJETO PILOTO
> - POP com duas Rocket´s M5 + dois Painel da UBNT atendendo com muita dificuldade em torno de 30 clientes
> - Visada limpa, cliente mais distante 4 km, ângulo de abertura real entre clientes máximo de 90°
> - Região de muito ruído/interferência, era muito comum o cliente ficar com CCQ baixo com péssimo desempenho
> - 90% dos clientes com plano de 5 mega
> ...


Everton. Você teria um print do AP pra gente ver como ficou os clientes? Se fosse possível.

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## FMANDU

Se possível um print do tráfego nesse painel. Quando vc se refere ao aumento da latência, seria quanto a quanto de tráfego no rádio?

----------


## EvertonMachado

> Se possível um print do tráfego nesse painel. Quando vc se refere ao aumento da latência, seria quanto a quanto de tráfego no rádio?


Notei que o trafego no painel com exatamente os mesmos clientes aumentou, cheguei a presenciar picos de 37 mega sendo que anteriormente com UBNT era raro ver mais de 20 mega.

Sobre o aumento da latência, ainda não é conclusivo porque com o aumento do trafego, acredito que o transporte nos PTP´s que atendem este POP pioraram/saturaram, sendo assim justificando o aumento da latência.

O projeto é novo, esta em produção a menos de 20 dias, é claro que sempre vamos encontrar problemas afinal estamos falando de RF em 5.8ghz em área urbana de uma cidade de +-200.000 habitantes com muitos provedores, 100% dos rádios nos clientes são UBNT com Firmware Elevate, ou seja, tem tudo para dar errado porém até agora o telefone parou de tocar para reclamações.

Escolhi um cliente para amostragem isentando sua mensalidade com o compromisso dele reportar o resultado com frequência, abri a banda dele e iniciei as avaliações/monitoramentos bem antes da troca do painel (ainda com UBNT ele sempre reclamando), não avisei quando migrei ele para Elevate/CAMBIUM, por incrível que parece o cliente percebeu e relatou a grande diferença.

É tudo ainda muito novo, porém até então notei que a capacidade de processamento e o conjunto de tecnologias do ePMP2000 + Antena Smart, pelo menos neste caso, tem se mostrado mais positivo que UBNT.

Antes de comprar pesquisei muito, recebi muitas informações positivas, claro que só vendo para crer, porém a informações eram confiáveis então resolvi "pagar para ver", por isto estou compartilhando com vocês.

Anexei uma imagem mostrando o trafego com alguns picos durante os testes de velocidade com alguns clientes...

----------


## EvertonMachado

> Everton. Você teria um print do AP pra gente ver como ficou os clientes? Se fosse possível.
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção.


Segue algumas imagens para vocês analisarem.

Podem observar que muitos clientes tem baixa capacidade de Downlink porque são antenas de uma polarização o qual negociam até o MCS 7 e mesmo assim o resultado até que é bom.

Importante salientar que os testes de velocidade foram feitos agora durante uma chuva bem forte na região do POP!

Também observem que na coluna "Antenna Selected" mostra por qual antena o cliente escolheu para fazer o Uplink automaticamente, inclusive mostrando o ângulo/polarização quando ele fecha enlace pela Antena Smart, achei isto bem surpreendente.

----------


## JonasMT

@*EvertonMachado* Parabens pelo relato e case. Mas tenho acompanhado outro provedor no face e até agora só dor de cabeça. Painel que nao aceito pppoe direto na cpe, agora passado alguns meses algumas paginas nao abrem somente nos elevate e ai vai.

Eu mesmo agora 2 eforce apos configurar em banca a cpe cliente fica louca a lan dando on e off direto. Em 2 unidade NOVAS tiradas da caixa e esse tftp da cambium nao funciona de maneira alguma.

----------


## EvertonMachado

> @*EvertonMachado* Parabens pelo relato e case. Mas tenho acompanhado outro provedor no face e até agora só dor de cabeça. Painel que nao aceito pppoe direto na cpe, agora passado alguns meses algumas paginas nao abrem somente nos elevate e ai vai.
> 
> Eu mesmo agora 2 eforce apos configurar em banca a cpe cliente fica louca a lan dando on e off direto. Em 2 unidade NOVAS tiradas da caixa e esse tftp da cambium nao funciona de maneira alguma.


JonasMT ...este nosso mundinho é complicado mesmo, eu fiquei uma semana apanhando para aplicar o Firmware em um rádio até descobrir que não era compatível, suporte oficial dos fabricantes é daquele jeito, quem me deu algumas dicas foi o Zucchi.

Gostaria de acompanhar este caso que você comentou no Facebook...se possível informe como encontra-los ou deixe o link deles aqui.

----------


## avatar52

Eu conheço um provedor que sofreu problemas com Cambium também, é um dos meus parceiros aqui da região. 

Hoje ele tem algumas unidades ainda trabalhando bem com o ePMP, mas os que estavam com defeito ele substituiu por Rocket Prism e os resultados estão sendo satisfatórios. Claro que o valor que foi investido em ePMP daria fácil pra cabear o bairro e ainda poder pensar lá nos 1024 clientes FTTH.

----------


## JonasMT

> Eu conheço um provedor que sofreu problemas com Cambium também, é um dos meus parceiros aqui da região. 
> 
> Hoje ele tem algumas unidades ainda trabalhando bem com o ePMP, mas os que estavam com defeito ele substituiu por Rocket Prism e os resultados estão sendo satisfatórios. Claro que o valor que foi investido em ePMP daria fácil pra cabear o bairro e ainda poder pensar lá nos 1024 clientes FTTH.


E justamente esse case que estou falando. Tbm estou implantando rocket prism graças ao relato dele, o gps beta da ubnt ja foi lançado.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Ainda não achei essa case. No face.

----------


## avatar52

Acredito que ele tenha apagado, pois gerou uma polêmica desgraçada isso. 

Mas quem quiser ver, só dar um pulo aqui na região de São José do Rio Preto - SP, rsrsrs.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Acredito que ele tenha apagado, pois gerou uma polêmica desgraçada isso. 
> 
> Mas quem quiser ver, só dar um pulo aqui na região de São José do Rio Preto - SP, rsrsrs.


Mais o problema foi de usar elevate​ com epmp? Ou na rede interna cambium mesmo? Sem elevate

----------


## avatar52

Ele usou sim CPEs da UBNT com firmware Elevate, mas o problema estava nos APs, que reiniciavam constantemente sem motivos.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Ele usou sim CPEs da UBNT com firmware Elevate, mas o problema estava nos APs, que reiniciavam constantemente sem motivos.


Puts aí é osso. Tô querendo montar pop cambium.... Mais somente cambium mesmo.

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Eu to usando epmp em dois pops meus e ate agora show de bola. To usando elevate tb

----------


## EvertonMachado

> Eu to usando epmp em dois pops meus e ate agora show de bola. To usando elevate tb


Olá gustavo_marcon ...se possível compartilhe mais informações como quantidade de clientes, distâncias, topologia da regiao, planos, sinal/ruído, etc...para que possamos avaliar.

Pra mim por enquanto o mais crítico é a latência alta entre 30 e 100ms em cliente sem tráfego, considero muito alta

----------


## TsouzaR

Relato muito interessante, @*EvertonMachado*! Obrigado por compartilhar!




> @*EvertonMachado* Parabens pelo relato e case. Mas tenho acompanhado outro provedor no face e até agora só dor de cabeça. Painel que nao aceito pppoe direto na cpe, agora passado alguns meses algumas paginas nao abrem somente nos elevate e ai vai


Mais um motivo para abandonarem PPPoE, hehehehe: essa bagaça é mais suscetível a erros.




> JonasMT ...este nosso mundinho é complicado mesmo, eu fiquei uma semana apanhando para aplicar o Firmware em um rádio até descobrir que não era compatível, suporte oficial dos fabricantes é daquele jeito, quem me deu algumas dicas foi o Zucchi.


Qual rádio era esse, Everton? Era algum da UBNT, linha M5, que a Cambium diz suportar toda? É interessante sabermos, para evitarmos apanhar por uma semana nisso também, hehe...




> E justamente esse case que estou falando. Tbm estou implantando rocket prism graças ao relato dele, o gps beta da ubnt ja foi lançado.


Se não me engano, parece que tudo que essa linha da UBNT tem a oferecer contra interferência é sincronização por GPS e o filtro do AirPrism (que imagino ser receptor super-heteródino, como o da Cambium, mas tem a desvantagem de limitar a faixa de operação do rádio a algo como 5400-5900, se não me engano), enquanto a linha ePMP tem bem mais recursos que isso.

Vou achar estranho se a linha AirMax AC conseguir resultados iguais ou superiores a ePMP com menos. Seria interessante, mas duvido... Estou cético ainda, até porque todos cases de que me lembro ter visto foram nos EUA, onde se respeita as normas da FCC (e por isso o espectro está bem mais usável), e em área rural. Inclusive, não é de hoje que vejo alguém falar que a UBNT projeta produtos dela visando o mercado dos EUA (isso deve explicar as portas Ethernet de açúcar: rede elétrica e aterramento bem feito deve ser comum por lá)...




> Pra mim por enquanto o mais crítico é a latência alta entre 30 e 100ms em cliente sem tráfego, considero muito alta


O @*Zucchi* disse que a latência fica entre 12ms e 18ms, e pelo que me lembro de algum webinar da Cambium, isso é constante, inclusive com o ponto de acesso em carga máxima.

Você testou essa latência direto para o AP ePMP ou algum equipamento conectado a ele por cabo, ou passa por algum enlace de rádio? Talvez o problema seja em outro lugar...

----------


## EvertonMachado

[QUOTE=TsouzaR;815362]Relato muito interessante, @*EvertonMachado*! Obrigado por compartilhar!



Mais um motivo para abandonarem PPPoE, hehehehe: essa bagaça é mais suscetível a erros.





> Qual rádio era esse, Everton? Era algum da UBNT, linha M5, que a Cambium diz suportar toda? É interessante sabermos, para evitarmos apanhar por uma semana nisso também, hehe...


 O rádio que não aceitou o Firmware Elevate foi uma LiteBeam, porém é muito importante consultar no site da Cambium a lista de hardware compatível, procedimento que eu não fiz antes de tentar instalar na LiteBeam, esta lista eu peguei no site do Zucchi connectivitatelecom.com.br:
Loco M5 XW
Loco M5 XM
NanoStation M5 XW
NanoStation M5 XM
NanoBridge M5 XM
Rocket M5 XM
Rocket M5 XW
Powerbeam M5 300/400 XW
Airgrid M5HP XW
Airgrid M5 XM
NanoBeam M5 XW





> Se não me engano, parece que tudo que essa linha da UBNT tem a oferecer contra interferência é sincronização por GPS e o filtro do AirPrism (que imagino ser receptor super-heteródino, como o da Cambium, mas tem a desvantagem de limitar a faixa de operação do rádio a algo como 5400-5900, se não me engano), enquanto a linha ePMP tem bem mais recursos que isso.
> 
> Vou achar estranho se a linha AirMax AC conseguir resultados iguais ou superiores a ePMP com menos. Seria interessante, mas duvido... Estou cético ainda, até porque todos cases de que me lembro ter visto foram nos EUA, onde se respeita as normas da FCC (e por isso o espectro está bem mais usável), e em área rural. Inclusive, não é de hoje que vejo alguém falar que a UBNT projeta produtos dela visando o mercado dos EUA (isso deve explicar as portas Ethernet de açúcar: rede elétrica e aterramento bem feito deve ser comum por lá)...


Sobre Rocket AC com ou sem Airrprism, eu tenho os dois modelos. Sem Airprism tem uma lista de canais maior dando margem para "escapar" da poluição, com Airprism se não encontrar um canal livre (menos poluído) não terá bons resultados , é física! No geral o Rocket AC para PTP eu considero ótimo, desde que aplicado de forma correta com antena adequada, radome shield e um bom alinhamento, desempenho é ótimo.


O @*Zucchi* disse que a latência fica entre 12ms e 18ms, e pelo que me lembro de algum webinar da Cambium, isso é constante, inclusive com o ponto de acesso em carga máxima.




> Você testou essa latência direto para o AP ePMP ou algum equipamento conectado a ele por cabo, ou passa por algum enlace de rádio? Talvez o problema seja em outro lugar...


Sobre a Latência alta nos clientes, é óbvio que a avaliação foi de forma correta. Depois de efetuar alguns ajustes consegui melhorar de 30 a 50ms para casa dos 12 a 22ms, apesar de ser um valor expressivo considero bem aceitável principalmente porque é sempre a mesma latência seja com 1 ou os atuais 30 clientes, com trafego baixo ou alto, lembrando que neste painel tem alguns clientes com sinal bem ruim, estabilidade na Cambium que UBNT não tinha com os mesmos clientes, local, CPE´s e planos.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

[QUOTE=EvertonMachado;815392]


> Relato muito interessante, @*EvertonMachado*! Obrigado por compartilhar!
> 
> 
> 
> Mais um motivo para abandonarem PPPoE, hehehehe: essa bagaça é mais suscetível a erros.
> 
> 
> 
> O rádio que não aceitou o Firmware Elevate foi uma LiteBeam, porém é muito importante consultar no site da Cambium a lista de hardware compatível, procedimento que eu não fiz antes de tentar instalar na LiteBeam, esta lista eu peguei no site do Zucchi connectivitatelecom.com.br:
> ...


Olá amigão obrigado pelo compartilhamento. Esses ajustes que você fez foram nos aps?

Obrigado

----------


## EvertonMachado

[QUOTE=NielsonPadilha;815393]


> Olá amigão obrigado pelo compartilhamento. Esses ajustes que você fez foram nos aps?
> 
> Obrigado


Olá...sim, para melhorar a latência o ajuste foi aplicado no AP, tem um parâmetro chamado "Frame Size"...
Se configurar em 5ms teremos as modulações de 5 ou 10 ou 20 ou 40MHz, porém a latência é maior.
Se configurar em 2.5ms teremos as modulações de 20 ou 40MHz, porém a latência é bem menor, aqui ficou em 40MHz então deixei o Frame Size em 2.5ms com ótimos resultados.

----------


## midnightmen

Aqui tudo sossegado, nunca peguei hardware com defeito da cambium, todos comprados com zuchi, segue uns prints do epmp 2000 rodando são 53 clientes ligados neste setor no momento, de 1.7 km a 5.8 chegando picos de 55 mbps. planos de 4,8,10 mbps.
Anexo 67192

----------


## midnightmen

[QUOTE=EvertonMachado;815394]


> Olá...sim, para melhorar a latência o ajuste foi aplicado no AP, tem um parâmetro chamado "Frame Size"...
> Se configurar em 5ms teremos as modulações de 5 ou 10 ou 20 ou 40MHz, porém a latência é maior.
> Se configurar em 2.5ms teremos as modulações de 20 ou 40MHz, porém a latência é bem menor, aqui ficou em 40MHz então deixei o Frame Size em 2.5ms com ótimos resultados.


Só lembrando que com frame size em 2.5 ms vc perde em torno de 10 % do trafego total do AP.

----------


## midnightmen

Fica uma dica para quem estiver usando cambium, que quanto maior numero de clientes com baixo mcs maior capacidade de frames que ele consome no AP, limitando o numero de clientes que ele vai segurar pois não vai haver recursos para uma grande quantidade de clientes, no meu caso tenho clientes com visada comprometida e muito longe da torre no pico consumo de frames do AP chega em torno de 70 %.

mcs baixo não afeta outros clientes, só vai afetar a partir do momento que não houver mais recursos no AP.

Acredito que aqui consiga chegar a 60~65 clientes até o AP chegar no limite.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Aqui tudo sossegado, nunca peguei hardware com defeito da cambium, todos comprados com zuchi, segue uns prints do epmp 2000 rodando são 53 clientes ligados neste setor no momento, de 1.7 km a 5.8 chegando picos de 55 mbps. planos de 4,8,10 mbps.
> Anexo 67192


Legal! Como está a interferência por aí?

Aqui o AirView pega picos de -75dB no ponto de acesso, por todo o espectro, de 5100MHz a 5900MHz. Pelo que simulei no LinkCalc, precisaria de todos clientes com no mínimo -58dBm de sinal, para modular ao menos em MCS 13 (mas a maioria do clientes simulados chegaram a MCS 15). Como você tem sinal inferior a -60dBm conseguindo MCS 15, parece não estar tão ruim por aí em questão de poluição...




> Fica uma dica para quem estiver usando cambium, que quanto maior numero de clientes com baixo mcs maior capacidade de frames que ele consome no AP, limitando o numero de clientes que ele vai segurar pois não vai haver recursos para uma grande quantidade de clientes, no meu caso tenho clientes com visada comprometida e muito longe da torre no pico consumo de frames do AP chega em torno de 70 %.
> 
> mcs baixo não afeta outros clientes, só vai afetar a partir do momento que não houver mais recursos no AP.
> 
> Acredito que aqui consiga chegar a 60~65 clientes até o AP chegar no limite.


Interessante... sabe se isso se aplica também ao colocar cliente SISO no meio? Um cliente SISO em MCS 7 vai demandar mais frames que um cliente MIMO em MCS 15? Ambos MCS 7 e 15 são a mesma modulação, 64-QAM 5/6, por isso fico na dúvida.

----------


## midnightmen

> Legal! Como está a interferência por aí?
> 
> Aqui o AirView pega picos de -75dB no ponto de acesso, por todo o espectro, de 5100MHz a 5900MHz. Pelo que simulei no LinkCalc, precisaria de todos clientes com no mínimo -58dBm de sinal, para modular ao menos em MCS 13 (mas a maioria do clientes simulados chegaram a MCS 15). Como você tem sinal inferior a -60dBm conseguindo MCS 15, parece não estar tão ruim por aí em questão de poluição...
> 
> 
> 
> Interessante... sabe se isso se aplica também ao colocar cliente SISO no meio? Um cliente SISO em MCS 7 vai demandar mais frames que um cliente MIMO em MCS 15? Ambos MCS 7 e 15 são a mesma modulação, 64-QAM 5/6, por isso fico na dúvida.


Não sei te dizer se isso vale nos clientes siso, mas acho que não afeta se estiver MCS bom, problema em modular em mcs baixo é que se esta acontecendo e porque tem muita interferência ou sinal ruim ai o AP precisa retransmitir muito mesmo entregando uma boa quantidade de troughput no cliente o que consequentemente consome mais recursos.

interferência aqui não esta diferente da maioria das regiões, em particular esse AP esta em um canal bom com interferência moderada mas nada como -75.


Pra vc conseguir um melhor resultado quando rodar analisador de espectro não se baseie pelos picos para escolha do canal, deixe rodar uns minutos e se baseie pela waterfall, veja o que esta mais escuro e selecione este canal. Vc pode também verificar tilt do AP, depois de conectados clientes fiz ajuste me baseando no cliente mais distante e consegui ganhar 3~4 DB só neste ajuste.

Aqui AP esta em 20 MHZ.

----------


## 1929

Quando assisti ao seminário sobre o Cambium Elevate, o que mais foi destacado era que a interferência não iria prejudicar o desempenho. Este era um ponto forte do equipamento.

Mas pelo seu comentário como usuário já deu para ver que a interferência vai sim atrapalhar.

----------


## midnightmen

> Quando assisti ao seminário sobre o Cambium Elevate, o que mais foi destacado era que a interferência não iria prejudicar o desempenho. Este era um ponto forte do equipamento.
> 
> Mas pelo seu comentário como usuário já deu para ver que a interferência vai sim atrapalhar.


Vc tem video para seminario para que eu possa assitir ?

----------


## raumaster

A Interferência não atrapalhar nem que for com o melhor radio do mundo! Coloca radio bases de celular pra operar nos mesmos canais dos concorrentes e vejam a merda acontecer. Onde antes daria 100 mega de throughput começa a dar 80, 70, 50....onde dava 5km de alcance, cai pra 3km...onde se tinha uma modulação alta mcs15, começa a não passar mais de 13, 10....Coloca um carro super esportivo pra ver o que ele consegue fazer numa transamazonica da vida. "Ah, mas Cambium é o top dos 4x4..." Até 4x4 numa estrada alfaltadinha e lisa anda muito mais rapido. Radio nenhum fará milagre com concorrência operando na mesma frequência.

----------


## genadir.coelho

Olá
Alguém que esteja usando o airgrid m5 com a firmware cambium como cliente:
Minha pergunta é; Como faço para aumentar a potencia do airgrid, o sinal retorno fica muito ruim no epmp 2000, estou usando a de 27 dbi, distancia 7km.

----------


## JonasMT

> Olá
> Alguém que esteja usando o airgrid m5 com a firmware cambium como cliente:
> Minha pergunta é; Como faço para aumentar a potencia do airgrid, o sinal retorno fica muito ruim no epmp 2000, estou usando a de 27 dbi, distancia 7km.


Nessa distância se não for ptp não vai ter sinal bom de geito algum.

----------


## 1929

> Nessa distância se não for ptp não vai ter sinal bom de geito algum.


Acho de você matou a charada...

----------


## johnicar

qual a potencia que esta ajustado no pmp2000 na s configuracoes aonde diz Subscriber Module Target Receive aqui deixo -65 pro sinal de retorno, ele ajusta automatico e vao deixar a airgrid na potencia nesecaria.

----------

